# BUCHAREST | Public Transport



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Bucharest Approves Subway to Airport*

*Romanian capital to spend more than US$1 billion for new subway line to airports *
9 June 2006

BUCHAREST, Romania (AP) - The city of Bucharest on Friday approved a €900 million (US$1.13 billion) project to build a new subway line linking the main train station to two airports. 

The line will run underground to Otopeni International Airport with a stopover at the smaller Baneasa Airport, and will also serve new communities that have developed on the northern side of the city. 

"The city is developing and a fast link between the largest train station and the international airport is vital," Mayor Adriean Videanu told the city council. He said the project would be funded by a 40-year loan from the Japanese government, with 0.75 percent interest. 

Negotiations with the Japanese government -- which has already funded large infrastructure projects in the city -- will begin next month, Videanu added. 

Bucharest traffic has become heavily congested in recent years as the number of cars has exceeded 1 million. The city has more than 2.1 million residents.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Related : 

*First Bucharest subway opens since communism ends *
20 November 2008

BUCHAREST, Romania (AP) - Passengers have begun traveling on the first new subway line in the Romanian capital since the fall of communism in 1989.

Work on the 3-mile (5-kilometer) line has been repeatedly delayed over 19 years because of financial problems. The Cotidianul daily newspaper reports that the line cost euro145 million ($183 million).

The fifth line in the Bucharest system opened Thursday and links industrial and residential areas in the east of the city.

Bucharest's system first opened in 1979 and has grown in popularity as traffic worsens on the streets above. Work on the new line started in 1989, the year that communist dictator Nicolae Ceausescu was ousted and executed.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

*Mods, can you please, change the name of the thread into: *Bucharest Metro*? Thx :cheers:





















































































































*Flickr*


----------



## Micrav (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks very nice and modern unlike new Moscow metro cars. Do you have a picture of the outside of the metro cars? Stations you are showing are also very nice.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

^^


















^^Bombardier trains:cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

*
Flickr*


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice view in the subway









Rush day (like any other normal day)









Theatric shows in some metro station:


----------



## AlexYo (Jan 16, 2010)

Because I didn't saw a topic for Bucharest Subway, I decided to start one.
The Lines cover all big town parts except of one, The Drumul Taberei (Camp's Rd.)

The Bucharest Metro (Metroul Bucureşti in Romanian) is an underground urban railway network that serves the capital of Romania, Bucharest. The network is run by Metrorex. It is one of the most accessed systems of the Bucharest public transport network with an average ridership of 750,000 passengers per day.In total, the network is 67.3 km long and has 48 stations.
The first line, M1, opened on November 16, 1979, running from Timpuri Noi to Semănătoarea (now Petrache Poenaru). It was 6.2 km long with 6 stations. Following this, more lines were opened:
December 1981: M1/M3 Timpuri Noi - Republica; 10.1 km, 6 stations
August 1983: M3 Branch line Eroilor - Industriilor (now Preciziei) ; 8.63 km, 5 stations, Gorjului station added in 1991
December 1984: M1 Semănătoarea (Petrache Poenaru) - Crângaşi; 0.97 km, 1 station
January 1986: M2 Piaţa Unirii - Depoul IMGB (now Berceni) ; 9.96 km, 8 stations
October 1987: M2 Piaţa Unirii - Pipera; 8.72 km, 6 stations
December 1987: M1 Crângaşi - Gara de Nord 1; 2.83 km, 2 stations (Basarab added 1990)
August 1989: M1 Gara de Nord 1 - Dristor 2; 7.8 km, 6 stations
January 1990: M1/M3 Republica - Pantelimon; 1.43 km, 1 station (single track, operational on a special schedule)
March 2000: M4 Gara de Nord 2 - 1 Mai; 3.6 km, 4 stations
November 2008: M3 branch Nicolae Grigorescu 2 - Linia de centura (now Anghel Saligny), 4 stations

Large stations which connect with other lines (such as Victoriei) have two terminals, and each terminal goes by a different name (Victoriei 1 and Victoriei 2). On the official network map, they are shown as two stations with a connection in between, even though, in practice (and in trip planners), they are really only one station with platforms at different levels. There is one exception: Gara de Nord 1 and Gara de Nord 2 are separate stations (although linked through a subterranean passage, the traveller is required to exit the station proper and pay for a new fare at the other station, thus leaving the system), passengers being required to change trains at Basarab.
Generally, the underground stations feature large interiors. The largest one, Piata Unirii, is cathedral-like, with vast interior spaces, hosting retail outlets and fast-food restaurants and has an intricate network of underground corridors and passage ways.
History:
The earliest plans for a Bucharest Metro were drafted in the late 1930s, alongside the general plans for urban modernization of the city.[citation needed] In 1938, the local authorities assigned the task of planning and constructing the subway system to S.A. Metropolitanul, with work scheduled to start in March 1941.[citation needed] The outbreak of World War II, followed by periods of political tensions culminating with the installation of communism, put an end to the plans.
By 1970, the public transport system (ITB) was no longer adequate due to the fast pace of urban development, although the system was the fourth-largest in Europe. A commission was set up, and its conclusion pointed to the necessity of an underground transit system that would become the Bucharest Metro.
The network was not built in the same style as other Eastern European systems. Firstly, the design of the stations on the initial lines was simple, clean cut modern designs, without excessive additions such as mosaics, awkward lighting sources or excessive decoration. The main function of the stations was speed of transit and modernity. Secondly, the trainsets themselves were all constructed in Romania and did not follow the Eastern European style of construction. Each station usually followed a colour theme (generally white - in Unirii 2, Universitate, Victoriei 1, Politehnica, Lujerului; but also light blue - in Obor and Gara de Nord; orange - in Tineretului), and an open plan. No station was made to look exactly like any other. Despite this, many stations are rather dark, due to the policies of energy economy in the late 1980s; later modernisations doing little to fix this problem. Bucharest being one of the largest cities in the region, it has quite a large network (larger than Prague, Amsterdam or Budapest). When the planned new line-extensions is finished, it will increase to more than 100 km (with about 80 stations).


As of 2008, the entire network runs underground, except for a short stretch between Dimitrie Leonida and Berceni on the southern end of M2 line. The network is served by four depots, 2 being located above ground (IMGB and Industriilor) and two underground (Ciurel and Pantelimon) and by additional smaller works at Gara de Nord and Eroilor stations.
There are two connections between the Metro network and the Romanian Railways network, one at IMGB (connecting to the Bucharest Belt Ring), the other at Ciurel (connecting via an underground passage to the Cotroceni-Militari industrial railway). The latter connection however is unused and mothballed. The metro network and the national rail network share the same gauge (1435 mm) and loading gauge but not the same electrification system (the metro uses 750 V DC whereas the Romanian Railways use 25000 V 50 Hz AC) making it possible for new metro cars to be transported cross country as unpowered railway cars.
The network is powered by a bottom-contact third rail system except in works, depots and some tunnels where a catenary system is employed.
There are 4 metro lines in operations, 1 more being auctioned off and 2 being planned:
In operation:
M1 Line: between Dristor and Pantelimon - the first line to open (in 1979), is circular with a North Eastern spur; Part of its tracks are shared with M3 (7 stations).
M2 Line: between Pipera and Berceni opened in 1986, completed 1988; Runs in a North-South direction, crossing the center.
M3 Line: between Preciziei and Anghel Saligny opened in 1989, completed 2008; Runs in an East-West direction, south of the center. Shares part of its tracks with M1 (7 stations). Traffic on the shared lines was suspended for M3 trains until summer 2009 for completion of structural work at the newly opened 1 Decembrie station. M3 line is to be extended to Carrefour Militari, most probably before 2013.
M4 Line: between 1 Mai and Gara de Nord opened in 2000; Extension to Laminorului under construction, to be opened in 2010. Then between Gara de Nord and Gara Progresul. The M4 line will connect the two most important railway stations in Bucharest along with Giurgiului and Bucurestii Noi neighborhoods;
Planned:
M5 Line: between Ghencea and Pantelimon to be opened in 2014;
M6 Line: between Rahova and Colentina
M7 Line: between M4 Line and Otopeni
Two more stations are planned and may be constructed on existing lines, both on M1. However, given the complexity of work required, and the limited benefits these stations have it is unlikely that construction will begin in the near future:
Dorobanţi between Stefan cel Mare and Piaţa Victoriei;
Giuleşti between Crângaşi and Basarab.

The Bucharest Metro uses two types of trainsets:
Astra IVA modular cars, built in Arad between 1976 and 1992
Bombardier Movia 346 trainsets, built in 2002-2008
The Astra trains used on the system are made up of various trainsets (rame) connected together. Each trainset is made up of two permanently-connected train-cars (B'B'-B'B' formation) that can only be run together. On lines M1 and M3, three trainsets (totalling six cars) are connected together, with a length of up to 120 metres, while in line M4, two trainsets run together (totalling four cars). M2 only uses Bombardier Trains. The ASTRA Arad rolling stock was built between 1976 and 1992, and is approaching the end of its service life, so it is currently being either refurbished or phased out.
The Bombardier trains are made up of six permanently connected cars, forming an open corridor for the entire length of the train (2'2'+Bo'Bo'+Bo'Bo'+Bo'Bo'+Bo'Bo'+2'2' formation).
The subway livery for Bucharest is either white with two yellow or red horizontal stripes below the window for ASTRA trains, or stainless steel with black and white for the Bombardier trains. All trains run on 750 V DC a third rail, or an overhead wire in maintenance areas where a third rail would not be safe. Maximum speed on the system is 80 km/h (50 mph), although plans are to increase it to 100 km/h (60 mph) on M5, a new line currently in planning stage.
The signaling system used is similar to the PZB version used by the Căile Ferate Române (Romanian Railways), with the inductor placed on the inside of the rails rather than the outside. The color light signals have the following meaning[3]:
red: stop
blinking red: automated signaling disabled, proceed with reduced speed (5–10 km/h) ready to stop at obstacles
yellow: proceed, next signal is red
blinking yellow: proceed with reduced speed (30 km/h, unless noted otherwise) on diverging track
green: proceed, next signal is not red
blinking green: proceed with allowed speed on diverging track
The minimum distance between two trains is 90 seconds. On the M2, the signaling system is now replaced by the ATP-System. The signals between the stations remain completely dark, while the exit signals of the station are showing a red light and the letters ATP. In the next years, this system shall replace the classic signaling system also on the other lines.
Although the Bucharest Metro is, on the whole, an efficient transportation system, there are several common criticisms of the network. One of these is the relatively poor signage and the lack of network maps on the system. Most stations do not have maps that cover the entire network, instead having only panels showing the names of stations on the current line or, in some cases, only showing a selected number of stations from the respective line. Additionally, many stations have poor signage showing correspondence passages and exits. For this reason, it is possible to get lost on the system or take the train in the opposite direction. This problem is currently being addressed, with a new system of information booths and network maps being introduced in various stations, starting with Dristor, Piaţa Unirii, Eroilor and Piaţa Victoriei.
Another possible source of confusion for infrequent travellers is the audio announcements in stations and trains. In trains, the name of the station is never announced when entering the station. Rather, as the doors close, the next station is announced, as well as the location of the platform on the next station. The standard form for the in-train announcements is "Attention! Doors are closing! Next station is ... with the platform on the right/left side" (Atenţie, se închid uşile! Urmează staţia ... cu peronul pe partea dreaptă/stângă). However, with the introduction of newer Bombardier trainsets, this issue has been somewhat addressed: most of these trains are fitted with red or orange dot-matrix displays, constantly announcing the next station and the name of the station upon entering.
Other issues are low coverage (sizeable areas of the city don't have any subway access at all and the distance between stations is very large) and at times large intervals between trains.
The following extensions are in the process of being built:
An extension of Line M4 (opened in 2000 and currently running from Gara de Nord-1 Mai) to be opened from 1 Mai to Laminorului via Pajura (2.67 km, 2 stations), in the city's north. The extension is to be completed by 2011.[4] Also, the feasibility study for another extension of the line to Gara Progresul is in progress;
By 2012 Metrorex plans to open 5 new metro stations on M2 and M3 (new locations include Spitalul Colentina on M3, Mărăşeşti on M2, Giuleşti on M1).
These extensions will raise the network size to 55 stations with 70 km length, making it rather extensive.
Metrorex is also planning the following new lines and routes:
A new line, M5, which will run from Ghencea/Drumul Taberei district via Eroilor and Universitate to Pantelimon, the current terminus of M1. The line will have 19 stations, and will be around 18–19 km in length. It will intersect with all existing lines except M4. Line M5 is currently in its planning stage, with construction expected to begin by 2008 and conclude before 2020. The line is expected to cost €740 million;[5]
A new M4 branch serving the two main airports of Bucharest: Henri Coandă International Airport and Aurel Vlaicu International Airport. Henri Coandă, the country's largest airport, is currently served only by busses and CFR trains[6], while Aurel Vlaicu is served by RATB busses and trams. The metro extension will be very convenient because both airports are located north of the city and hence a single metro extension could serve both of them, making transfer between the two airports very easy. This line would also serve the Piaţa Presei Libere, Pajura, Băneasa areas, as well as some northern Bucharest suburbs. Works were scheduled to start in 2007 and be complete in seven years. The cost of the line, which will have a length of 13.9 km and 14 stations, would be around €1 billion.[7]
Public transport in Bucharest is heavily subsidized, and the subsidies will increase, as the City Council wants to reduce traffic jams, pollution and parking problems and promote public transport. Like the RATB, the metro can get crowded during morning and afternoon rush hours. The network uses a dual system, employing both magnetic stripe cards, that are not valid for use on trams, buses or trolleys and a newer system with RFID contactless cards that are also valid on the RATB ground network.
[edit]RFID cards
From July 2006, the public transport in Bucharest was to be coordinated by the Metropolitan Transportation Authority - however, this was postponed indefinitely. The ticketing systems for ground and subway transportation are currently being unified, with a new RFID card system being deployed across the network, with the old cards slated to be discontinued.
The newer RFID card system is managed by RATB and RFID cards can only be obtained from RATB kiosks. The system is called Card ACTIV. RFID cards are given away free of charge, but only if one agrees to have one's personal data (name and personal numeric code) imprinted on the card. Along with the personal data, as one uses the transport system, cost and usage data is collected in a centralised database. RATB claims this data is used only for improving the transport system. Only the person with the name imprinted on the card may use that card if used in combination with a monthly pass. If the card is lost, the lost card can be canceled and the traveller, for a small fee, can obtain a new card with the remaining credit on it. Anonymous RFID cards can also be obtained for a small fee and they can be used by multiple travelers.
One must purchase a pass or credit to actually use the Card ACTIV on the underground or ground network. Also, these newer cards currently support for the metro network only monthly passes and a form of payment by trip, where travelers can buy credit (but only at RATB kiosks). The full cost of a trip - 1.25 RON (€ 0.29) is then deducted from the card whenever entering the metro network, regardless of the number of times a traveller enters the metro network in a given time interval. Because of this limitation, the 10 trip older-style metro card (see below) remains the most cost-effective solution for the casual traveler.
Older style metro cards cand be purchased at any metro station. Prices (as of April 2009)[8]:
2 trip card - 2.5 RON (€ 0.58)
10 trip card - 8 RON (€ 1.89)
Monthly pass (full price) - 25 RON (€ 5.8)
Student monthly pass (only for Romanians) - 12.5 RON (€ 2.9)
1 day card - 5 RON (€ 1.16)
Free for senior citizens over 70 years of age
Older-style metro cards are not linked with personal data or usage data in a central database and thus they guarantee anonymity of the travel. Because of that, however, if a metro card is lost or damaged, the traveller cannot be reimbursed for the unused trips.
Trains generally run from 5 AM to 11 PM except on Fridays and Saturdays, when the last trains leave at 12 AM from the terminus stations. The last trains on M1, M2 and M3 wait for the transfer of the passengers between lines to complete, before leaving Piata Unirii station [9]. At rush hour, trains run at 3-5 minute intervals on lines 1, 3 and 4, and at 3-4 minute intervals on line 2. During the rest of the day, they run at max.6 minute intervals on lines 1 and 3, 5 minute intervals on line 2 and 8 minute intervals on line 4[10].


----------



## AlexYo (Jan 16, 2010)

M1 (33.67 Km)[1] was the first line of the Bucharest Metro, opened on 16 November 1979. The M1 Line runs from Dristor 2 to Pantelimon.
M2 (18.7 Km)[1] is one of the four lines of metro of the Bucharest Metro. M2 Line runs from Pipera to Berceni.
M3 (8.83 Km)[1] is one of the 4 lines of metro of the Bucharest Metro. M3 Line runs from Linia de Centura to Industriilor. It was originally constructed in 1983, with the 15 stations currently in use[2]. It shares 6 stations with the M1, between Eroilor and Dristor 1. Today it links the East and the West neighbourhoods of the Romanian capital. It also connects the A1 and A2 motorways.
M4 is one of the 4 lines of metro of the Bucharest Metro. M4 Line runs from 1 Mai to Gara de Nord. This line is the shortest (3.68 Km)[1] of those of the Bucharest Metro and the most recent (the first station on this line opened on March 1st 2000).
4 more stations are under construction (Pajura, Parc Bazilescu, Zarea and Laminorului), completion of those however being significantly delayed due to very complicated soil requiring technology never before used on the Bucharest Underground. Current schedule for opening these stations is Spring 2010, provided no further delays.


----------



## AlexYo (Jan 16, 2010)

Since I'm not allowed to post any pics, I will try to make a map on my own:

M1: 
DRISTOR 2
MUNCII
IANCULUI
OBOR
STEFAN CEL MARE
VICTORIEI (M2)
GARA DE NORD (M4)
BASARAB (M4)
CRANGASI
P.POENARU
GROZAVESTI 
EROILOR (M3)
IZVOR (M3)
UNIRII (M2, M3)
TIMPURI NOI (M3)
MIHAI BRAVU (M3)
DRISTOR 1 (M3)
NICOLAE GRGORESCU (M3)
TITAN
COSTIN GEORGIAN
REPUBLICA (CFR ,ROMANIAN RAILROAD)
PANTELIMON


----------



## AlexYo (Jan 16, 2010)

M2:

PIPERA
AUREL VLAICU
AVIATORILOR
VICTORIEI (M1)
PIATA ROMANA
UNIVERSITATE
UNIRII (M1,M3)
TINERETULUI
EROII REVOLUTIEI
CONSTANTIN BRANCOVEANU
PIATA SUDULUI
APARATORII PATRIEI
DIMITRIE LEONIDA
BERCENI


----------



## AlexYo (Jan 16, 2010)

M3:

PRECIZIEI
PACII
GORJULUI
LUJERULUI
POLITEHNICA
EROILOR (M1)
IZVOR (M1)
UNIRII (M2, M1)
TIMPURI NOI (M1)
MIHAI BRAVU (M1)
DRISTOR 1 (M1)
NICOLAE GRGORESCU (M1)
1 DECEMBRIE 1918
NICOLAE TECLU
AGHEL SALIGNY


----------



## AlexYo (Jan 16, 2010)

M4:

1 MAI
GRIVITA
BASARAB (M1)
GARA DE NORD (M1)


----------



## AlexYo (Jan 16, 2010)

And the lines colors:

M1-yellow
M2-blue
M3-red
M4-green

So, that's all about the Romanian Capital's subway system.

You can enter www.tramclub.org (a romanian transport site with an english version) for more info.


----------



## batman08 (Sep 28, 2008)

Most ugly subway I've ever seen!


----------



## Fahrenheit 10 (Jan 30, 2010)

batman08 said:


> Most ugly subway I've ever seen!


Are you jealous?Of


----------



## Fahrenheit 10 (Jan 30, 2010)

It will be easier for us to renovate the old stations ,than you to dig/build a network as long as ours.You can not compare your few kilometers of track ,with ours complete network wich is really useful to our city.I don t now why, but it seems to me that your most recent built stations still have a comunist look.What about your ground level track which is cut in two a whole neighborhood?


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

This is a just text thread?


----------



## Transira (Aug 7, 2009)

All about Bucharest metro (informations, maps, pictures): http://metrou.transira.ro

Discussions: http://forum.transira.ro/viewforum.php?f=71


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Transira said:


> All about Bucharest metro (informations, maps, pictures): http://metrou.transira.ro
> 
> Discussions: http://forum.transira.ro/viewforum.php?f=71


Thanx but this way I don't see the purpose of this thread...


----------



## Transira (Aug 7, 2009)

Qtya said:


> Thanx but this way I don't see the purpose of this thread...


Just click on every topic. Example: http://forum.transira.ro/viewtopic.php?t=3710 (metro map).


----------



## BogdyBBA (Dec 17, 2009)

AlexYo said:


> And the lines colors:
> M1-yellow
> M2-blue
> M3-red
> M4-green


So this is my first post on this thread, but I think maps are always welcome. These are both created by myself in Inkscape.

This is the real network (maybe I'm not impartial when I say this, but it's the best-looking map of the Bucharest metro available):









This other one is fictional (it's not done just yet):








Should I extend M1 in Berceni or create a new line towards Buftea?


----------



## tampasteve (Aug 8, 2007)

The first several posts are wholesale copies from Wikipedia. 

Note that copying like that without citing (and even when citing) is never encouraged.

Steve


----------



## BogdyBBA (Dec 17, 2009)

tampasteve said:


> The first several posts are wholesale copies from Wikipedia. Note that copying like that without citing (and even when citing) is never encouraged.


Steve, here's a quote for you:



> The word "Tampa" may mean "sticks of fire" in the language of the Calusa, a Native American tribe that once lived south of today’s Tampa Bay.
> ...
> Settlement year 1823
> _http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tampa_​


And here's another one:



> Archaeological evidence indicates that the Dacians, who worshiped gods in the heavens, built altars on Tâmpa _(the mountain in current-day Brasov, Romania)_ for sacrifices. After the Romans under Trajan conquered Dacia, they may have named the altars they found "Tempus/Temporis" ("time"), transferring worship at the site to Saturn, who was, through his connection to Cronus, the god of time. In time, the name changed to "Tempea / Tâmpa".
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tâmpa,_Braşov​


Therefore, our name was here first - my horse is bigger than yours, so I will ask you to kindly change your city's name to something like "City Near Bay With Water That Is Mostly Blue And High Buildings And Parks And All Sorts", ok? If you don't, then we're gonna have some trouble and I mean it in a "drop my donut while running for the bus" kind of way, so watch it.

Back to a more on-topic subject, how often do each of you take rides on the metro? Is it important at all? Does it live up to that daily ridership of 650K people? What would YOU like to see improving? Let's bring this topic to life! :nuts:


----------



## tampasteve (Aug 8, 2007)

BogdyBBA said:


> Steve, here's a quote for you:





> Quote:
> The word "Tampa" may mean "sticks of fire" in the language of the Calusa, a Native American tribe that once lived south of today’s Tampa Bay.
> ...


And here's another one:



> Archaeological evidence indicates that the Dacians, who worshiped gods in the heavens, built altars on Tâmpa (the mountain in current-day Brasov, Romania) for sacrifices. After the Romans under Trajan conquered Dacia, they may have named the altars they found "Tempus/Temporis" ("time"), transferring worship at the site to Saturn, who was, through his connection to Cronus, the god of time. In time, the name changed to "Tempea / Tâmpa".
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tâmpa,_Braşov





> Back to a more on-topic subject, how often do each of you take rides on the metro? Is it important at all? Does it live up to that daily ridership of 650K people? What would YOU like to see improving? Let's bring this topic to life! :nuts:


Thanks for the history lesson.:master: First, neither the Dacians or the Calusa wrote or spoke English, so the transliterated and translated spelling of a spoken word is irrelevant to the date or place that it may have come from. Tampa as we who live here know it comes from a local language of the natives that were in our area, the spelling is an English translation of that word.

Seriously, where did that come from? I would love to learn more about and eventually visit Bucharest, but copying without citing the source (and wholesale copying from other websites) is not allowed on this forum. Personal experiences and reviews/pictures are encouraged and far more interesting than a copy and paste.

Steve


----------



## Ayceman (Mar 18, 2009)

AlexYO: You can post images. just use the







tags, or the yellow picture button. You should edit your posts with what I post here.

Bogdy BBA: Don't be such a dick.



BogdyBBA said:


> This is the real network (maybe I'm not impartial when I say this, but it's the best-looking map of the Bucharest metro available):


You could have spared your time. There's one on the Romanian forums:












BogdyBBA said:


> This other one is fictional (it's not done just yet):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why did you post a fictional map *here*?

These are the plans:










Additional notes: The metro is built Soviet style (long stations, train-like not tram-like). Average distance between stations is 1.4 km, but the newer lines are supposed to have 750m (I think it's too little). The difference from other Soviet systems is in the station designs which are not elaborate. They are crudely simplistic mostly. Trains are the old IVAs (supposed to be modernized sometime in the future) and the new Bombardiers.

EDIT: Putting the plans into perspective:


----------



## NelleAmalia (Apr 3, 2010)

Metro Subway is an important part of Baltimore's transit picture, the prohibitive cost of building new rapid transit lines particularly the sort of underground lines that would be necessary in a densely populated area have clouded prospects for future expansion.


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

tampasteve said:


> Seriously, where did that come from? I would love to learn more about and eventually visit Bucharest, but copying without citing the source (and wholesale copying from other websites) is not allowed on this forum.


EXCEPT from Wikipedia. Because most of its content is not copyrighted.



> Personal experiences and reviews/pictures are encouraged and far more interesting than a copy and paste.


Agreed.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Metrorex organised the tender for Section 1 of the underground Line 5*
> 
> 03-12-2010 14:50
> 
> ...


 Source


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

There is a thread with pictures from *Bucharest Metro here*, for those interested.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Two new subway stations to open in the first part of 2011*
> 
> 
> Two new Bucharest subway stations – Pajura and Parc Bazilescu – will open in the first part of next year, Metrorex has announced.
> ...


 Source


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Subway’s Main Line 4 to be completed by mid-2011;
> Works on new M5 line to start in 2011*
> 06.10.10
> 
> ...


 Source

^^
 Wiki


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

It's possible to see any trains and stations photos ?


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

^^


Le Clerk said:


> There is a thread with pictures from *Bucharest Metro here*, for those interested.


:cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

I will include here Bucharest's tram and light rail system, and I'd like to ask the moderator to change the name of the tread to *Bucharest Public Transportation System*. Thanks. :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

I will present now the general map of tram and light rail in Bucharest:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

First, some pictures of the light rail line 41 (inaugurated about 10 years ago) on the left side of the map above:













































































































Source of the pictures: metrouusor


----------



## waddler (Aug 29, 2010)

FabriFlorence said:


> It's possible to see any trains and stations photos ?


You got it kay:

I've got some pictures from the official website of the Bucharest subway


















And pictures with the subway itself now































































+ an interesting picture of the control room


----------



## waddler (Aug 29, 2010)

Some pictures of the Bombardier trains in use

















metrorex









*flickr*








*flickr*


----------



## waddler (Aug 29, 2010)

Some pictures of line 

























































































Source


----------



## waddler (Aug 29, 2010)

A 5-minute journey on the subway


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks for the photos. The new trains seem very beautiful.


----------



## waddler (Aug 29, 2010)

FabriFlorence said:


> Thanks for the photos. The new trains seem very beautiful.


No problem dude :cheers:

Yes, the new trains really are beautiful. Although I wish I could say the same thing about the stations and their appearance hno: all I know so far is that even to this day they still haven't made a clear program of rehabilitation of the subway stations, only basic maintenance work has been carried out, such as changing escalators throughout the system and the addition of elevators in some stations, but nothing concrete about the stations design. But overall, I find the subway system decent, clean and pretty much agreeable.


----------



## waddler (Aug 29, 2010)

Some more pictures from inside the trains and my favorite subway station in the whole system:
Titan  (check the map to see its position)








*flickr*








*flickr*








*flickr*








*flickr*


----------



## ByOnu (Dec 26, 2010)

The Romanian capital, Bucharest (Bucuresti) has:

*a metro/subway system called "metrou" (the company is run by *METROREX*)

The _easy_ urban transport is all run by the *RATB* company (_Regia Autonoma de Transport Bucuresti_):
*tram network
*trolley network
*buses

(RATB and METROREX are two different companies)


Let's talk about the metro: 
It was opened in 1979 by the communists (6 stations), in just ten years from it's opening there were built and opened other 35 stations (Bucharest was the second fastest at building the network after Mexic). However the revolution came in 1989 and until ~1995 all the constructions for future stations were abandoned. In 2000 M4 was opened, having only four stations, and in 2008 four more stations have been opened on M3. In 2011 two more stations will be opened on M4. I must remember you that all the stations that have been opened after the communist era were started (and almost finished) before 1989.










Network features:
• Principal lines: 4 (M1, M2, M3, M4);
• Network lenght : 66.95 km double rail; 
• Depots: 4; 
• Stations opened: 49; 
• Average distance between two stations: 1.5 km; 
• Station's lenght : 135 – 175 m; 
• Station average depth: 12 m; 
• Gauge : 1432 mm; 
• AFC with magnetic card from 1995, upgraded on 2000. From 2006, togheter with RATB an functional platform was made to allow commun transport titles, this beeing first phase of Metro-RATB tariff integration.

Rolling stock:
• 44 x Bombardier Movia 346
• ~30 x IVA Astra old trains


This is how an usual IVA-Astra Metro car looks like. However, there are many types of these (modernized). There have been 504 cars (=252 normal trains/REM/) made between '76-'92. They can be coupled in groups of 4 cars (2 x REM) or 6 cars (3 x REM).










And a BM Movia 346 train:


----------



## Ja-ros (Nov 3, 2009)

More pics please :cheers:


----------



## Alpos (Nov 6, 2009)

What about Bucharest buses? are they low floor ?


----------



## Ayceman (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, let's see - RATB's inventory of vehicles:

Buses:

- Mercedes Citaro 2 (500):










- Mercedes Citaro 1 (500):










- Rocar De Simon (300):










Trolleybuses:

- Irisbus Citelis (license built buy Astrabus - 100):










- Ikarus 415T (200):










Trams:

- Bucur LF (1 prototype, more being built):










- V3A-93-CH-PPC (40 - AC version to be made called V3A-2010-CH-PPC):










- Bucur 1 (10 - using cannibalized Tatras):










- V3A-2S-93 (>20 and still building):










- V3A-93 (300 including subversions):










- Tatra T4R (>100):










Site to watch for Bucharest Transport maps and up to date changes:

http://transbuc.info/

Present map:

https://603717006507507039-a-180274...upWcW5zhADPxxxsuXaqaIVmX0kAQ==&attredirects=0


----------



## ByOnu (Dec 26, 2010)

There aren't 300 RocarDeSimon, there are only ~150. Sadly all the NON-Citaro buses are being scrapped. :gaah:

Also, you've forgot some models:


Buses:

*DAF* [3 similar models] (~150):

























*IVECO* (~25):









*ROCAR AUTODROMO* (1):










Trolleybuses:

*ROCAR AUTODROMO* (1):









*ROCAR DE SIMON* (1)










The ROCAR AUTODROMO (2000) prototype models were Rocar's only chance to "survive". The Autodromo bus is cooler than the boring Citaros, and the Autodromo trolleybus is cooler than the Irisbus Citelis ones.


----------



## Rail_Serbia (May 29, 2009)

Do you have datas about ridership of transit modes in Bucharest? 
Are there plans for extending metro network, making underground tramway sections, and tramway extensions?
Bucharest have central railway station. Are there plans for downtown railway tunnel for commuter rail (regional metro) and some IC trains?


----------



## cornel001 (Dec 17, 2008)

For the extension of metro network plans and a map of tramlines:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1047479&highlight=bucharest


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Metrorex publishes bid announcement for new metro line segment in Bucharest*
> JANUARY 19, 2011 AT 9:47 AM
> 
> Bucharest metro company Metrorex has started the bid for the Eroilor – Piata Iancului segment of a new metro line connecting Drumul Taberei neighborhood to the Pantelimon area of the capital city. The value of the contract is of EUR 531 million, according to Metrorex and will be covered through an external loan and from the state budget. The duration of the contract is set for 30 months from when it will be awarded.
> ...


 Source




Le Clerk said:


> Source
> 
> ^^
> Wiki


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Metrorex organizes EUR 12.1 mln consultancy services bid for new Bucharest M7*
> JANUARY 28, 2011 AT 11:23 AM
> 
> Bucharest metro company Metrorex will organize a bid to award a EUR 12.1 million contract for design, technical consultancy, legal and technical assistance to prepare the public private partnership (PPP) project for a new metro line in Bucharest.
> ...


 Source

Bucharest will be a subway yard in the coming decade. Over 36 km of new mainlines will be U/C, bringing the total subway network in Bucharest to over 100 km.


----------



## AlexisMD (Mar 13, 2010)

^^
great news
what about line to the Airport ?


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Nothing new yet. But I am guessing they should tender it this year. The feasibility study is ready since 2008 and they signed the financing agreement with the Japanese Government last year.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Astaldi, FCC, Delta AC, AB Construct get metro sector contract in Bucharest*
> FEBRUARY 20, 2011 AT 3:47 PM
> 
> Romanian state-run subway company Metrorex has awarded a EUR 215 million construction contract for the Raul Doamnei-Hasdeu sector of Bucharest’s new subway mainline to a consortium made up of Astaldi (Italy), FCC (Spain), Delta ACM and AB Construct (Romania). People close to the matter told Mediafax newswire that Greek construction company Aktor, which had made a RON 1.009 billion (EUR 237 million) offer, contested the auction. According to Astaldi, construction work might start in the second half of the year.
> ...


 Source


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Metrorex: network expansion*
> 
> 
> With an action plan requiring EUR 8 billion of investment over the coming years, the first results of the subway network expansion should arrive in 2015. Gheorghe Udriste, the Metrorex GM, told BR the first new subway line, Raul Doamnei-Eroilor, is expected to be fully operational in about four years, as works will start this spring.
> ...


 Source


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Siemens will produce Imperio trams for Europe at URAC Bucharest:



> *Reţeta Logan: România va fabrica tramvaie ieftine pentru toată Europa*
> 21 feb 2011, 13:38
> 
> 
> ...


 Sursa


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

^^


> *Romania to build low-cost tramcars for all of Europe*
> 22.02.11
> 
> 
> ...


 Source


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *History museum to be incorporated into the new ‘Universitate’ subway station, on the 5th main line*
> 
> 
> The archeological vestiges found last autumn during digs for a future underground parking in the Universitate area of Bucharest will not hamper the works for the subway line No. 5, due to connect the Drumul Taberei and Pantelimon districts of the Capital. Furthermore, the old walls will be preserved in a museum accessible to metro passengers.
> ...


 Source


----------



## intelligentBG (Jun 10, 2008)

Le Clerk said:


> Source


Investment plans

New lines
M4 – Gara de Nord – Gara Progresu EUR 950 million
M5 – Drumul Taberei – Pantelimon EUR 1.7 billion
M6 – 1 Mai – Otopeni EUR 850 million 
M7 – Bragadiru – Voluntari EUR 1.9 billion 

Network extensions
Pacii – Linia de Centura Vest EUR 250 million 
Laminorului – Mogosoaia EUR 290 million
Pipera – Tunari EUR 650 million
Pantelimon – Cernica EUR 250 million
Ghencea – Domnesti EUR 400 million 


Are there any maps about these projects?


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Here's a map about the projects mentioned above:










Source

In *green*: in operation
In *yellow*: section to be opened this year
In *red*: to be tendered this year (a section has already been awarded to Astaldi/FCC)
In *black*: long term plans



They are currently extending M4 with 2 stations to be opened in May-June this year:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

^^ New metro station Bazilescu on M4 to be opened in May:


http://www.anuala.ro/proiecte/2010/studii/s31/panou1.jpg

Nothing special - just for a peripheral neighbourhood.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Some pics from the Universitate Metro entrance (renovated a couple of years ago):


Le Clerk said:


> La Universitate mi se pare super civilizat! BTW: mai nou exista un sistem de proiectie pe podeaua pasajului. Cred ca se pot juca si niste jocuri dar nu sunt sigur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




cornel001 said:


>


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Victoriei metro station after renovation:



Le Clerk said:


>





meerceea01 said:


> Rather nice result:


^^


http://www.anuala.ro/proiecte/2010/amenajari/i07/panou1.jpg


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

An interesting proposition for the renovation of a station near an old factory (Tineretului Metro station):





























Source

^^ He is a fellow SSC forumer. Thumbs up! kay:


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Lovely station designs.

The first design looks pretty good for a station within a peripheral neighbourhood.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

^ Thanks. 

I am posting now a render of the proposed stations of *Brancusi* and *Eroilor2* on the new line M5 now awarded to Astaldi/FCC:


http://www.anuala.ro/proiecte/2010/studii/s35/panou2.jpg

Unfortunatelly, we don't have renders for other stations on new line M5.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Subway to have 3 new main lines by 2020*
> 10.03.11
> 
> Gheorghe Udriste, general manager Metrorex, claims that the Bucharest subway will have three new main lines totaling 69 stations by 2020. “For all three new main lines that will be built and gradually put into use by 2020 we need approximately EUR 6.5 bln, funds that will come from the European Investment Bank, Bank of Japan and the Romanian Government; we’ll see who wins the public-private partnership tender for Main Line 7,” Gheorghe Udriste stated for ‘Jurnalul National’ daily.
> ...


 Source


Today, it was ruled that Aktor's claim against Astaldi/FCC award of mainline 5 was rejected, so Astaldi/FCC remain the contractors for this section and works will probably start this spring.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Astaldi has green light to build EUR 215 mln Bucharest subway line after Aktor appeal ruled out*
> 
> MARCH 11, 2011 AT 11:04 AM
> 
> ...


 Source


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Romanian Subway Co Metrorex Signs Contract For Subway Sector Construction*
> 
> 
> Romanian state-run subway company Metrorex signed a EUR215 million contract with a consortium led by Italian company Astaldi for the construction of Raul Doamnei- Eroilor sector of Bucharest’s new subway mainline.
> ...


 Source


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Bucharest Metro Company METROREX announced a tender for the purchase of 16 new trains to replace the remaining old trains in the Bucharest Metro system. The total estimated cost is EUR 133 million.

I hope they choose Bombardier and assemble them again in Romania, at Electroputere, like the other batches of trains. In total, METROREX will have ordered now 242 new MOVIA trains from Bombardier.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Pajura and Bazilescu stations on M4 - works close to completion:












































Source

Opening will be on 1 July.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

*METROREX signed today with Max Bogl a EUR 56 million for the construction of final station and depot on new line M5 (in red)- Valea Ialomitei:*










sursa

And a flash movie with the future development of Bucharest's metro system:

http://www.jurnalul.ro/usr/imagini/2011/03/08/155419-harta-metrou-bucuresti-2020.swf


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

is the section of M4 between Bazilescu and Laminorului also opening on 1 Jul 2011, or does service in that area begin at a later date?


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Later on. I think works haven't begun on that section yet. The tunnel is dug, but they have to install all the utilities, mount the tracks, build the stations etc.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

The completed tunnel in between the new stations Bazilescu and Pajura on M4:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

The U/C station *Bazilescu*:













































Source


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

The U/C station _*Pajura*_:













































Source


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Updates on new *Bazilescu Station* on M4:









































































Source


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Updates on *Pajura Station* works, also on M4:



























































































Source


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *First interactive, Internet-connected bus stations inaugurated in Bucharest*
> 
> MAY 3, 2011 AT 11:54 AM
> 
> ...


 Source


----------



## Eletrix (May 10, 2004)

Very nice the new line (or LINIA  ). Brava Bucharest!


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks. :cheers:


----------



## Tego (Oct 24, 2006)

Both tunnels and stations look very good!  Excellent job! How are they built, do you have any info? Are the stations built by the cut & cover method? What about the tunnel?


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

The tunnels were built by drilling at high dephts in Bucharest (AFAIK about 30 m). 
Stations probably cut and cover.


----------



## Tego (Oct 24, 2006)

^^ Thank you very much for that info!  Drilling with what though? A Tunnel Boring Machine (TBM) maybe? That's what it looks to me from some of the pictures. Then looking at others, I'm not too sure.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

The tunnels were built during communism. I am not sure what they used back then as a tecnology. What they are doing now is completing that section (M4): building the stations, the tracks, all utilities etc. 

For the new M5 line which is now officially U/C they will use TBMs.


----------



## Tego (Oct 24, 2006)

^^ Aha, got it! Thank you very much for all the information! Cheers, neighbor!  :cheers:


----------



## AndreiB (Dec 2, 2009)

Part of M4 was built with cut and cover, though Le Clerk. Remember Constanta Railway Bridge area where for quite some time they closed off part of the boulevard for metro construction.

@Tego

I'm not 100% sure but I heard the subterranean parts of the metro were built with something called a "Shield". They'd push it forward and dig around it. AFAIK, no TBMs were used in the Bucharest Metro before the revolution, but the new M5 Drumul Taberei-Universitatii Square will be TBM-drilled.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Bucharest Subway Operator Eyes M4 Extension For EUR300M*
> 
> Bucharest subway operator Metrorex wants to add two stations to the M4 line, *as well as a terminal hub with a parking lot, dispatcher and bus station*, through an investment of about 1.22 billion lei (EUR296 million, VAT included).
> 
> ...


 Source


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

*Update "Pajura" Metro Station on M4*

















































































































































b365.ro


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

*Update "Bazilescu" Metro Station on M4*























































B365.ro


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Bucharest cycling routes markings:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Bucharest gondola will cover a 10 km line going for 30 minutes*
> 
> The gondola project will cover 10 kilometers and will have six stops. The complete line will be covered in half an hour. Bucharesters as well as tourists coming to the capital will be able to admire a panoramic view of six lake area and tens of tourist landmarks, according to B365.:banana:
> 
> ...


 Source


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

10 km long gondola in Bucharest :nuts: we can't wait to ride this beautiful gondola when will be complete ))))))


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Question:

Are there any elevators and/or escalators on train stations of Bucharest Metro?

Just asking (in case we ever plan a future visit to your country)

P.S.
If ever we make that visit to Romania, we will most likely be staying here:


----------



## cornel001 (Dec 17, 2008)

Some yes, some just under work, some not yet.
This speaking about existing stations, becouse the planned ones will have anyway.


----------



## AndreiB (Dec 2, 2009)

Most of the peripheral extension stations, the M4 and eastern end of the M1 lines have lifts. Escalators (as in moving stairs, if there is any confusion) are present at every single station. There are also some moving platforms (which go on some rails along the walls) for people with wheelchairs, but they seem to be lip service to EU regulations rather than an actual usable system. You're supposed to call a security guard or employee to assist you, but I would not guarantee system effectiveness.

In regards of accommodation, there are better hotels at that price level in Bucharest. I'd recommend the Athenee Palace Hilton, or the Grand Hotel Continental on Calea Victoriei, both of them within walking distance of the Intercontinental, and yet of better quality of rooms, decor and service (in my opinion at least).


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

cornel001 said:


> Some yes, some just under work, some not yet.
> This speaking about existing stations, becouse the planned ones will have anyway.


Ah I see.

More specifically, I would be asking about the train station closest to Intercontinental.........which is I think University (Universitate) train station. 

@AndreiB
Yeah escalators (moving stairs/moving staircase).

Anyways, I understand your concern about Hilton but based on google maps, it's farther from the train station. In this regard, Hotel Intercontinental is still the closest and the most convenient to us in this aspect (proximity/distance between train station and the hotel itself).

Besides, we would already be staying at tons of Hilton hotels (UK, Norway, Denmark, Cyprus) for our future Eurotrip so yeah, time to try a different international hotel brand for a change hehe


----------



## cornel001 (Dec 17, 2008)

I was talking about lifts. When talking about moving stairs, these are indeed present at almost every station but.... not in all stations they do double every normal stair from the surface to the station itself, at least not for every entrance. There may be cases that these doesnt even run sometimes.

But try to use RATB (surface public) vehicles if you want to visit they allow you to see more of the city.


----------



## ByOnu (Dec 26, 2010)

There are four Bucur LF trams: #401 (built in 2007 and put in service in 2009) and #402,403,404,405 (these four have been built between 2010-2011 and will be put in service this summer).


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

^^ New subway stations almost completed. 

Two more stations are planed, as well as an intermodal terminal (for bus and tram, as well as a drive-and-park lot) on M4:



> *Romanian Subway Co Metrorex Wants To Extend Mainline For About RON375M*
> 
> Romanian state-run subway company Metrorex plans to expand subway mainline 4 by opening two more stations, the costs of which are estimated at 375 million lei (about EUR88 million), VAT excluded, the company said in a press release Thursday.


 Source


----------



## ByOnu (Dec 26, 2010)

The stations are now finished and the tests have been made.


----------



## Tego (Oct 24, 2006)

Beautiful!  Thanks for the pics & info. Is the area around those new stations densely populated? Are there indications when Drumul Taberei will be served by metro?


----------



## Ayceman (Mar 18, 2009)

There is quite a high density in this N-W extension of Bucharest, not due to apartment blocks, but due to very tightly packed houses.

The first section of the M5 will start this autumn (Center - Drumul Taberei). They are doing geodesic studies now.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *RON 375 M – estimated cost of Laminorului and Straulesti metro stations*
> JUNE 23RD, 2011 AT 9:00 PM
> 
> Metrorex published the notice of intent for the extension of Line 4 by two more stops, Laminorului and Straulesti, and the estimated value of the contract for the acquisition of works is RON 375 M, VAT not included, Mediafax informs. Thus, Metrorex wishes to contract works for the building of the support structure of tunnels, galleries and stations.
> ...


 Source


----------



## Arctic Monkey (Jun 17, 2011)

*New pictures from M4*

I like the new stations, everything looks almost ready to me, is there any date set for the official opening?

Here are the pics:





















































Source


----------



## Arctic Monkey (Jun 17, 2011)

*More pictures*













































Source


----------



## MetrouFan (Jun 24, 2010)

Tomorrow, July the 1st. :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

^^



> *Two metro stations to be inaugurated today*
> 
> JUNE 30TH, 2011 AT 9:00 PM
> 
> Works on the two stations added to the metro line 4, Jiului and Parc Bazilescu, were completed, and Metrorex conducted tests on them for nearly two weeks. According to Realitatea.net, the public will be granted access to the new stations as of today, 10am. Metrorex’s plans to extend line 4 includes another 2.5 km-long segment and two more stations, Laminorului and Lac Straulesti, on which construction works may start next year. The estimated costs for this project amount to RON 700 M. “Given that works will start in a year’s time and would last two years, I estimate this segment, joining us to Lac Straulesti, may start running sometime around 2015,” the director of Metrorex S.A., Gheorghe Udriste, stated, in February.


 Source


----------



## Arctic Monkey (Jun 17, 2011)

MetrouFan said:


> Tomorrow, July the 1st. :cheers:


Wow that's great news!


----------



## Fahrenheit 10 (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

More pictures from Metrou Usor:


*BAZILESCU* station:
































































*JIULUI* station:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *PwC, Salans, Metroul SA land EUR 8.6 mln metro consultancy contract for M7*
> AUGUST 26, 2011 AT 12:09 PM
> 
> Metrorex, the metro network operator in Bucharest, has signed a EUR 8.6 million (RON 36.3 million) contract for design and consultancy of the new metro Line 7, that will connect Bragadiru and Voluntari and which will be built through a public-private partnership. The companies that will do the design, assistance and consultancy for this project are PricewaterhouseCoopers Management Consultants, PricewaterhouseCoopers Audit, Metroul SA and Salans Moore and Associates SCA. Metroul SA has previosuly won bids for various segments of the Bucharest metro and is owned by a group of Romanian individuals.
> ...


 Source


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Imperio on the prowl!


----------



## Kimberlyadd (Sep 15, 2011)

ByOnu said:


> There aren't 300 RocarDeSimon, there are only ~150. Sadly all the NON-Citaro buses are being scrapped. :gaah:
> 
> Also, you've forgot some models:
> 
> ...


Great.....


----------



## Puss in Boots (Aug 2, 2011)

Sadly, there were no more than the Autodromo's seen in the pics above. As any good thing in Romania it only lasts 3 days or if it's smth made, only the prototype.  It's not a 100% rule, but it's far more applicable than most others.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

CAF wins tender for 16 new trains for Bucharest metro, for a price of EUR 107 million. Source


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Works started in earnest on M5:

Razoare Station:










Valea Ialomitei station:









Sursa

Academia Militara Station:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *All Subway Stations In Bucharest To Have Elevators By Mid-2012*
> yesterday
> 
> Bucharest’s entire subway network, which has 49 stations, will have elevators for people with disabilities by mi-d next year, Transport Minister Anca Boagiu said Friday.


 Source


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

So they really started the M5? That's great! I thought they would never build it in the near future, but looks like i was wrong.


----------



## Keepon (Jul 17, 2011)

Me too. But it's U/C now and they say It'll be done by 2015. I think they'll do it since everything is on track and on budget, the funding is assured. Nothing can go wrong.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Drumul Taberei – Eroilor metro line proposed for completion in Q1 2015*
> NOVEMBER 6TH, 2011 AT 9:00 PM
> 
> The minister of Transport, Anca Boagiu said Friday, while inspecting the works on the Razoare construction site, that she wants the metropolitan line between Drumul Taberei and Eroilor to be ready in the first quarter of 2015, even earlier if possible. Moreover, the minister expects the feasibility study for the Bragadiru-Voluntari subway line to be completed next year, Realitatea.net reports. “By the middle of 2012, all metro stations will have elevators, as part of this programme worth EUR 27.3 M. We already installed elevators in 12 stations and will install 11 more in 11 stations,” the Transport minister added. According to Anca Boagiu, elevators will be installed in all the remaining 25 stations by the middle of next year.


 Source


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Work started on new Bucharest subway line - M5*
> 
> Construction work worth 245 million Euros for a new subway line were started today (Fri), in Bucharest.
> 
> ...


 Source


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

M7 got approved:


Source


25 km long and 30 stations


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Trains depot and metro station on M4, works to start next year:





























Sursa

The station comes with a 10,000 seats sport and Parc&Ride complex to be built by the Metro Company. :scouserd:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Bucharest metro operator buys EUR 97 mln worth of trains from Spanish CAF
> *NOVEMBER 29, 2011 AT 2:43 PM
> 
> 
> ...


 Source


----------



## AlexisMD (Mar 13, 2010)

Btw, minister of transport Anca Boagiu said today that line M6 (to Otopeni Airport) will be ready to contract next year. The sources from Japan are secured.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Yes, the loan agreement with Japan was signed by President Basescu last year on the occasion of a visit to Japan. Bucharest will see heavy infrastructure works in the years to come: besides 2 (or even 3 metro mainlines U/C), an urban motorway will also become U/C next year.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

AlexisMD said:


> Btw, minister of transport Anca Boagiu said today that line M6 (to Otopeni Airport) will be ready to contract next year. The sources from Japan are secured.


METROREX signed today the contract for the supervision and consultancy services on M6. Source in Ro




> *Consulting contract worth EUR 66 M for expanding the metro line to Otopeni signed*
> 
> DECEMBER 15TH, 2011 AT 9:00 PM
> Metrorex, the operator of the Bucharest metro network, signed with the consortium of Padeco (Japan)/Oriental Consultants (Japan)/Metroul SA Romania/Seneca Group International/Systra (France) a contract worth EUR 66.6 M for consultancy in view of building a new metro line to service the Otopeni Airport, which will become operational in 2017-2018, Mediafax informs. “The construction will probably begin in 2013 and will spread on maximum 7 years,” general manager of Metrorex, Gheorghe Udriste announced. In a first phase, the consultant will revise for two months the feasibility study made in 2008, rethinking the route and the number of stations, in order to make the project cost efficient. The new line will be 14 km long and, depending on the results of the feasibility study, will have between 10 and 14 stations, serviced by 10 trains. The connection with the Otopeni Airport will be the sixth metro main line and will come at an estimated cost of EUR 800 M, VAT exclusive. The investment will be financed with a credit of EUR 320 M provided by Japan, via the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA), plus money from the state budget and other financing sources that will be identified in the future. A check-in area will be arranged in the Gara de Nord 2 metro station for the passengers of the two airports, Baneasa and Otopeni.


 Source


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *EIB VP Wilhelm Molterer signs EUR 497 mln infrastructure loan agreement in Romania*
> DECEMBER 16, 2011 AT 10:04 AM
> 
> Romania’s infrastructure is to get a EUR 497 million boost with European Investment Bank (EIB) loans for two infrastructure projects, the country’s Finance Ministry has announced. Set to be signed today, the contracts will allow financing for Bucharest metro’s extension to connect Drumul Taberei and Pantelimon and for environmental improvements at the Paroseni power plant.
> ...


Source


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

CAF has published on its *website* the design chosen for the Bucharest Metro:




















Brings a lot with the trains Bombardier has for the Bucharest Metro:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Le Clerk said:


> And something unseen for a long time in Bucharest - TBM in assembly stage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BTW: 

M4 expansion works will also begin this year:



> *Bucharest Subway Operator Metrorex Receives Five Bids For Subway Line Extension*
> 
> Bucharest subway operator Metrorex received five bids for the construction of the Parc Bazilescu-Straulesti subway line from three consortia and two companies.


 Source

The Straulesti station will be also a tram depot and multinodal hub - car park and ride, tram, and bus (serving also Petrom City):





Depot:



Laminorului station:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

New project for Bucharest's M5 - wine cellars in the stations :lol:



> *Centuries old wine cellar found while digging for new metro line in Bucharest*
> March 13, 2012 11:00 am
> 
> 
> ...


 Source

Actually, not a bad idea at all! :scouserd:


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

As a vineyard harvester (I go harvesting every autumn) I like the proposal but I have a question: will tehy be protected against graffiti and other things?

I will be a pity to ruin those tanks!!!


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

The access to the wine cellars will probably be blocked by glass walls. :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Romania To Develop Bucharest Ring Rail Passenger Transport*
> 
> 
> Romanian Transport Minister Anca Boagiu has approved the creation of a workgroup for a project to introduce passenger trains on Bucharest's ring rail line.


 Source

The rail ring shall be connected to the metro system in several points on a EUR 0.5 bilion project. 












Here's more in Romanian.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Romanian firm provides electrical system for Athens metro expansion*
> April 4, 2012 4:05 pm
> 
> Romanian company Emon Electric, based in Campina, recently finalized work on the electric traction system for the expansion of a metro line in Greek capital Athens, under a EUR 3.2 million contract.
> ...


 Source


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

M5 configuration:



Cosmin said:


> This should do it. Now, if you know the length of the other segments, that would be great.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Politehnica metro station turns into “museum,” with prehistoric fossils imprinted in the floor*
> 
> 
> Those who take the metro from the Politehnica station should take a moment and contemplate the floor, as they step on a piece of prehistory. The tiles of red limestone floor display a “model” formed of 65 million years old fossils. The stone was extracted from the Apuseni Mountains before the opening of the metro station, in 1983.
> ...


 Source


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Le Clerk said:


> Depot:


It looks like they're planning to put a track oval and stadium seating on top of the depot. I hope at least it's a removable oval like in those convertible hockey/basketball arenas, so that when there isn't a track meet going on, crowds can come and sit and watch trains move in and out.


----------



## medicu' de garda (May 13, 2010)

Indeed, the project consist of a small stadium to be constructed over the Straulesti depot and the station, and a multi-level park&ride right next to it. Sadly, the depot will be permanently hidden from view, underground, just like the other four main depots in Bucharest (five, if you count the future Valea Ialomitei small depot). Subway-spotting isn't a very popular activity over here, but graffity is, so depots and storage lines have to be as well hidden as they can be (even so, the graffers still get in :rant: )


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 1, 2007)

For anyone interested in the line 5 project and construction works, the thread is here: *Metro Line M5*.

I also finished the line maps. You'll find more info there.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Bucharest public transport company RATB introduces text message payments*
> April 24, 2012 4:36 pm
> 
> Commuters in Bucharest will be able to buy one-day passes valid for the public transport RATB by texting a short number. This comes soon after the Metro company in Bucharest made a similar system available, allowing travelers to pay their way into the tube network by phone.
> ...


 Source


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Tram Line 11:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

TBM in assembly stage in January for line M5:





lusica said:


> SOURCE: *B365*


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Romanian authorities announce EUR 1 bln tender for airport metro line*
> Business & macroeconomy, Daily News | Newsroom |	May 9, 2012 11:59 am
> 
> Bucharest metro company Metrorex recently announced the tender for the construction of the sixth metro line in the city, connecting the existing network to the Henri Coanda airport. The estimated value of this contract is of some EUR 1 billion and the new metro line should be ready in 2017 – 2018.
> ...


 Source


----------



## Groningen NL (Dec 26, 2010)

:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

New tram in Cluj-Napoca









source: http://transphoto.ru/photo/508350/


----------



## Mr Downtown (Aug 1, 2006)

This question arose on Reddit maps forum. As a transit map designer, I'm very curious.

Can someone explain the meaning of the diagram circled in red in the lower-left of this system map? Thanks!


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

North / South, East / West.


----------



## AndreiB (Dec 2, 2009)

Mr Downtown said:


> This question arose on Reddit maps forum. As a transit map designer, I'm very curious.
> 
> Can someone explain the meaning of the diagram circled in red in the lower-left of this system map? Thanks!


It's a compass to show the prevalent direction of the wind. As to why that would be relevant on a fully underground subway network only the management would know.


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

ByOnu said:


>


Are those cars Russian? They remind me of Moscow and x-soviet cities' network cars. Where do they buy the newer ones from?
By the way, nice network.


----------



## AndreiB (Dec 2, 2009)

^^No, they are not Metrovagonmash. They were built at the Astra Arad Wagon Company (passanger car factory) in Arad, Transylvania with a Romanian based design. Subsequently, a number were modernised at two competing plants: Faur (ex-big industrial giant) in Bucharest and Electroputere Craiova (locomotive manufacturer) in Craiova.

The newer ones are Bombardier Movia, in co-operation with Electroputere Craiova.

The most recent bid was won by CAF (Spain), for operation in the new M5 line, so we will have three different models operating on the network.

Thank you!


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

ovem said:


> Are those cars Russian? They remind me of Moscow and x-soviet cities' network cars. Where do they buy the newer ones from?
> By the way, nice network.


Those cars don't look Russian at all. :lol:


----------



## Mr Downtown (Aug 1, 2006)

AndreiB said:


> It's a compass to show the prevalent direction of the wind.


That was my first thought as well, but Bucharest winds are from WNW and ESE.









There appear to be some sorts of numbers in the middle of the diagram. Could it be travel times to the terminus or ring road in the various directions?


----------



## AndreiB (Dec 2, 2009)

Mr Downtown said:


> That was my first thought as well, but Bucharest winds are from WNW and ESE.
> 
> There appear to be some sorts of numbers in the middle of the diagram. Could it be travel times to the terminus or ring road in the various directions?


Metrorex is not linked/in co-operation with neither Ratb (city public transport operator) or CFR (national railway operator). Also, only M1 comes remotely close to the ring road, so other journeys would require transfer on CFR/Ratb. There is no central terminus of the subway network either, so I don't think the numbers represent travel times from one station.

If you are still curious, why not write an e-mail to Metrorex? Their adress ought to be on their website somewhere.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

TBMs assembled for M5 tunnel drill:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Metrorex signed the execution contract for the extension of Line 4
> 12/07/2012*
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.railwayinsider.eu/wp/archives/37998


We are waiting for the signature of the contract for M6 as well, which is in tender preparation procedures.


----------



## medicu' de garda (May 13, 2010)

Good news from the M5 construction site, one of the tunnel boring machines just broke the world record for lenght of tunnel dug in a day :cheers: :tyty: . 45 meters on 05.04.2014, on a Saturday! This is the original article, I'm sorry I couldn't find a translated version 
www.evz.ro/cartita-sf-varvara-a-batut-recordul-mondial-la-sapat-tunelul-din-drumul-taberei-.html

Translated extract:


> Having started in the fall , digging the tunnels that will form the future of the Bucharest metro Line 5 , the two TBM - Tunnel Boring Machine - which excavate earth nonstop Drumul Taberei neighborhood , came to outdo themselves. Average daily advance , says Constantin Mustatea , head of the works is 25-27 meters per day , which means the installation of 18 concrete rings 1.5 meters long each.
> 
> Saturday, April 5, 2014 , over four shifts of six hours, Saint Varvara beat the absolute world record on the tunnel between Favorit station and Drumul Taberei 34 - (future Tudor Vladimirescu) . " We have advanced 45 meters and we've installed 30 concrete rings in 24 hours! " Boasts METROREX The client representative . Michael Divlan Engineer , responsible for the execution of the constructor Astaldi - FCC - Delta / ACM - AB Construct, showing off. The previous record of 43.5 feet , was set in Warsaw two years ago in similar soil and the same technique ! It's the best technology for urban and waterlogged soil . " Then he laughs : " Similar to women, every inch counts ."




I'm sorry I can't bring any photos of the project, but I have un up-to-date status of every piece of the project:

Eroilor stations: not even started, currently utilities are being diverted, probably behind schedule, but it's the last station to be transited by TBMs.

Academie station: structure pretty much complete (some inner walls need to be cast after the TBMs have finished their job, also pedestrian acces still needs to be build). It's the center of the entire contruction site, it's where the TBM have been introduced, and where the earth displaced by the TBM is taken out and dumped intro trucks. Also, through here the tunnel rings are introduced and driven to the TBMs.

Orizont station: structure complete, only entrances are not executed yet.

Favorit station: same as above; second TBM, Parachiva, is currently transiting the station

Tudor Vladimirescu station(former Drumul Taberei 34): structure complete, awaiting the first TBM, Varvara

Parc Drumul Taberei station: horribly behind schedule, it's the main reason the completion date of the entire project will be delayed. For unknown reasons, construction here has stopped for months hno: . Only days ago works have restarted, in order to finish the outer perimetre cast walls. After that come the floors for 2 underground levels. It's rumoured that the TBMs will dig through the station site before it's finished, in order to reduce delays. That will require temporary tunnel segments, which probably upped construction costs :bash:

Romancierilor station: almost done, lowermost level floor is close to completion.

Valea Argeșului station (formerly Brancuși): almost done, same as above

Râul Doamnei: works have stalled, it's been postponed so that the construction crew can focus on the stations closest to the centre. Currently, about half of the cast outer walls have been done and no floors.

Valea Ialomiței station+depot and the tunnel leading to it (it's a spur off the main line, coming from Romancierilor): aprox. 70% done, works have started on building the last section of the depot from the ground up. The tunnel is in some areas complete, while in other places barely started, because of intersecting infrastructure.

Tunnels from Academie to Raul Doamnei: the left one, dug by Sfânta Varvara is complete all the way to Favorit station and dug halfway towards Tudor Vladimirescu. The right one, dug by Sfânta Paraschiva, is currently complete until Favorit. Because of electrical issues, and the unfinished station up ahead, the two TBMs have so far worked one at a time: one of the diggs while the other transits a station and gets ready another section.

I hope I have cleared things a bit on this major project in Bucharest


----------



## medicu' de garda (May 13, 2010)

Also, tenders for the rest of the works necesary for completing the current stretch of M5 are announced in the next 2 months.



> According to the Metrorex's annual procurement program in 2014, for Metro Line 5 various works totaling approx. VAT 952 million lei (209 million EURO) excluding VAT are to be contracted.
> 
> Thus, one of the contracts to be concluded on metro Line 5 Drumul Taberei - Pantelimon aims track installation , a third rail and overhead contact wire , works for which Metrorex is willing to pay LEI excluding VAT 189 745 600 (41.7 million EURO) excluding VAT . In this case, open auction is scheduled to take place in April 2014, the estimated time to complete the procedure by September 2014.
> 
> ...


FULL ARTICLE in romanian (sadly) here.

No news of a tender for new subway trains, sadly. I think these need to be contracted by year's end, based on the long time it took to deliver the last order of 16 CAF trains, about 3 years :shifty:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...-metro-trains-enter-service-in-bucuresti.html
> 
> *CAF metro trains enter service in Bucureşti*
> 31 Jul 2014
> ...


----------



## medicu' de garda (May 13, 2010)

It's a long time since any news has been posted here, so I'll make a short overview of recent developments. Just today we just received the best news yet, that UE approved a project to modernise the currently worn-out stations on the M2 and also the track (which became a huge necesity, since no maintenance has been done on them for a while now) and also will cofund the new CAF trainsets which we started putting into service a few months ago :banana: :applause:. 


> Upgrading Metro Lines 2 and 4 was declared an eligible project to be funded with European money. 538 million by 2018.
> 
> On Line 2 Pipera - Berceni, we have been declared eligible for funding 409 million excluding VAT, for modernization of stations, acquisition of rolling stock replacement the rolling track, ventilation, ceilings and more. Work begins in December this year and end in the second half of 2017.
> 
> ...


Original article (in Romanian, here)

The article also states that the M4 extension to Straulesti (2 stations + depot) currently under progress will be funded by the EU. Also it isn't quite clear if they will also redo the first 4 stations build in the year 2000, which are in a very poor state ATM, with water leaking everywhere.

Older news is that the EU also accepted cofunding for the M5 construction, for the current structure building phase, but also the finishing works and tracklaying contract and the aquisition of new trainsets, both of these being in tendering phase at the moment.


The M5 project itself is seriously behind schedule now, it was orriginally intended to be finished this year (only structures), but now, the builder, Astaldi, declared that they expect the project to be complete in the first quarter of 2016. The reason is poor funding by the goverment, also there have been unexpected problems that stopped construction for a few months. One of the middle stations, Parc Drumul Taberei has not been built, for unknown reasons (PR is nonexistant here), so the TBM just passed right through it onto the next station, leaving this one to be completed near the end of the project. The first 5 pairs of tunnels are dug, out of a total of 9 on the main line. Works toward the center, on Eroilor 2 station haven't even begun yet, although it's the most complex one on the entire line :shifty:. Expect more delays...
More info on the status of this major project can be found on Metrouusor forum, which documented it extensively 

As for the new trainsets, some of them are already in operation for a few months now, but they don't seen to be as high quality as the Bombardier trains. Here is a video of them in operation, made by youtube user Cristi Radu




Also an exterior view, by RoTransForum





That's all the news for now, hopefully we will have more to write about in the following months. :cheers:


----------



## Generación93 (Feb 23, 2008)

Congratulations for those new trains, they look really good but I'm curious?, why did they make that change?, the BOMBARDIER trains weren't old enough in my opinion.


----------



## medicu' de garda (May 13, 2010)

They didn't change the Bombardiers... The new CAF trainsets are replacing the old IVA ones that ran on M1+M3, which are 30 years old and are really expensive to maintain. The CAF trains entered service on M2, to ensure a homogenous fleet of trains, while the Bombardier trains were moved to other lines. Even so, not all of the old trains will be scrapped after this, the ones on M4 remain, and have even received a thorough repair and a polish up. There's no plan at the moment to renew trains on this line, the next aquisition contract underway is only for the M5 trains and maybe improving headways on other lines.


But since you've mentioned the idea, personally I think the first generation of Bombardier trains (originally AdTranz trains) really need a modernisation as they seriously lack some amenities like: a decent number of bars to hold on to (the newer lot has twice the number of bars), interior display announcements, better ventilation. The display thing is now a very serious problem since they were moved to M1+M3 (originally these trains ran only on M2), cause on the common portion of the lines it's really hard to figure out what dirrection the train is going. One voice announcement is all the info you will get on these trains :down:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/metros/more-caf-trains-for-bucharest-metro.html?channel=542
> 
> *More CAF trains for Bucharest metro*
> Tuesday, November 18, 2014
> ...


----------



## medicu' de garda (May 13, 2010)

The article is wrong. Metrorex just ordered 8 (eight) extra trains, the option initially specified in the contract made with CAF for the first lot of 16. These will be used to suplement the ones on the M2 and increase frequencies, as the initial lot was only meant to replace the old IVA trains. Also, this means that no Bombardier trains will run on the M2 anymore.

Also, AFAIK all the 24 trains benefit from EU financing, as an agreement has been recently reached with them. Sadly, I can't say what amount will be paid by them, as the financing for the Bucharest metro investments is still a bit vague :dunno:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Bucharest takes the first steps for M6 construction. Currently, only M5 is U/C, and there are some extension works on M4. 



> *Metrorex allocates EUR 8.6 mln for airport subway line*
> February 18, 2015
> 
> 
> ...


 *Source*


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

When are the two new stations on M4 (to Straulesti) due? Can you please show some pictures how the projects of both M5 and M4 are going?


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

The Laromet and Straulesti on M4 (green) are completed in terms of station structure, and the TBM has been prepared to start digging at Straulesti, towards Laromet. 

On M5 (orange), they completed the structure of stations and tunnels, except for Academia Militara which is now U/C.

Both M4 extension to Depou Straulesti and M5 are due for completion in 2016.


----------



## medicu' de garda (May 13, 2010)

Fixed. For reality reasons... hno:




Le Clerk said:


> The Laminorului and Straulesti on M4 (green) are completed in terms of station structure, and the TBM has been prepared to start digging at Straulesti, towards Laminorului.
> 
> On M5 (orange), they completed the structure of stations and tunnels, except for Eroilor 2 which is now U/C.
> 
> ...


First part of M5 *might* be ready by the end of 2016, but only structure works and tunnels; tracks, electrical equipment and finishing works are yet to be attributed to a builder ATM. This should happen in the next few months. Also, the tender for new trainsets for the M5 is stalled for a while, due to a certain company challenging the procedure...




BTW, that map posted above is wrong, there is no such thing as a Depoul Straulesti station. There is a depot there, but it's restricted from civilian acces and it's right next to Straulesti station, near the lake. It's supposed to include a park&ride facility, so that commuters than walk right down to the actual station.


----------



## AlexisMD (Mar 13, 2010)

Andrej_LJ said:


> When are the two new stations on M4 (to Straulesti) due? Can you please show some pictures how the projects of both M5 and M4 are going?


In romanian but you get the idea  (M5 line)


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...selected-for-bucuresti-metro-train-order.html
> 
> *CAF selected for Bucureşti metro train order*
> 10 Mar 2015
> ...


----------



## medicu' de garda (May 13, 2010)

Big day today!!

Today is the day tunneling works on the M4 extension has begun :cheers: . The new TBM, dubbed Sfanta (Saint) Parascheva has started drilling from Straulesti station (at the future end of the extention) towards Laminorului. This is the first of the 4 tunnel sections that will have to be dug, due to the fact that the TBM will have to be repositioned for each one of them. The first sections well be between Straulesti stations and Laminorului, after that comes Laminorului towards Zarea PSS (TBM extraction point) where the new line meet the older tunnels from the communist times. The deadline for the entire project, including tracklaying, electrical equipment instalation and finishing works is now the summer of 2016. It remains to be seen is this will be met.

A very good thourough article about the entire project can be found HERE , along with some photos of the event (unfortunately it's in Romanian, but Google Translate should do the job, I suppose).

I posted some of those photos below:


























Also, the schematic for the project: Straulesti is the one of the left, next to the big depot which is also being built ATM; Laminorului is the one in the middle. On the right is the TBM extraction hole.


----------



## LG_ (Feb 25, 2009)

Are there more detailed plans of the line to the airport? I mean a rough site plan!


----------



## medicu' de garda (May 13, 2010)

This link is the only one with the actual zoning of the stations I could find. Just zoom in on the pictures below. It doesn't show the stations outside of Bucharest, because they are beyond city limits. I remember seeing a much more detailed version of these plans on the mayor's site, but since it is notoriously difficult to use, I'm afraid you'll have to settle with this.


Personally, I hope the M6 never gets built, at least not beyond "Tokio" station (near the huge shopping center north of Baneasa airport). It is horrendously inneficient, it passes under low density residential areas, or even "no-density" (under a freaking forest for 2 km, with almost nothing nearby!!). Furthermore, we have the easy option of building an underground rail link to Otopeni airport using the existing Bucuresti-Urziceni rail line (with upgrading and electrification, of course), which would cost only a fraction of the >1 bilion necessary for the metro line... Something akin to what Warsaw built. And we could use the rest of the money for more useful project like M4 southward extension, M5 extension or the M7, which we desperately need TODAY!


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/urban/single-view/view/bucuresti-plans-metro-investment.html
> 
> *Bucureşti plans metro investment*
> 26 May 2015
> ...


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Second tunnel work on Straulesti-Laminorului (M4) is completed as of 3 September. Structure of tunnels will be ready in the first part of 2016.
*Source*


BTW: some shots of finishings works on Laminorului station:



ByOnu said:


> Stiri: deja se lucreaza la finisaje pe M4, nu stiu insa ce statie este cu exactitate, Laminorului cel mai probabil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Bucharest is planning to buy new tramways. For a start, EUR 100 m is in discussion which means approx 40-50 new tramways.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

*EC approves EUR 170 M grants for Bucharest subway line 5*




> The European Commission (EC) approved on Tuesday a financial contribution of EUR 170 million grant funds for major changes in “Bucharest subway line 5 line 5 project, Raul Doamnei – Eroilor (PS Opera) section, including Valea Ialomitei,” a press release informs.
> 
> The decision aims at staggering the project into two phases, the first being included in the 2007-2013 programming period, and the second is going to be financed in the 2014-2020 programming period, EC says. This splitting was carried out in two phases so the project to further be financed from European funds, the Commission representatives explained.
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/urban/single-view/view/bucuresti-tram-funds-allocated.html
> 
> *București tram funds allocated*
> 25 Jul 2016
> ...


----------



## medicu' de garda (May 13, 2010)

Meh, this is not necessarily news, modernisation works like this have been going on for the last decade, transforming old V3A trams into *brand new* V3A-93-CH-PPC or the newer V3A-2010-CA (the old ones are completely scrapped, despite the word "modernisation"!). So far, about 50 of these trams have been made. 






Also, a new generation of trams is being build from scratch in our local factory, the Bucur LowFloor (Bucur LF) model, with low-floor 2.3 of the total lenght of the tram. Currently, the 15th one is in production.







Back on-topic, the only good news in the article above, is the fact that after about 5 years of chronic underfinancing by our mayor, RATB (the public transport operator) is *finally* getting funds for necesarry repairs and investments, including a new round of modernisations and new Bucur LF trams :cheers:. Which is very good news. Sadly, no news about new trams from a large producer, everything is locally made for now, slowly...


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

*Bucharest subway operator to complete Line 4 expansion by December*
8 Aug 2016 





> Bucharest’s subway network operator Metrorex will complete the Line 4 expansion by December this year. The two new stations, namely Laminorului and Straulesti, are almost finalized, reports local Digi24.
> 
> The new section will be 1.9-km long, linking Parc Bazilescu station to Straulesti stop. Metrorex estimated that the new section would be able to carry some 50,000 people per hour.
> 
> ...


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

*Romanian capital to get subway line to airport by 2022*
Sep 29, 2016 0


> BUCHAREST, Romania (AP) — The city council of Romania's capital, Bucharest, has approved a one billion-euro ($1.12 billion) project to build a subway connecting the city to the main airport.
> 
> Officials said Thursday that the 14-kilometer (8.8-mile) underground line will have 12 stations, and will run from a residential area in northern Bucharest to the Henri Coanda Airport. It will stop at a major shopping center, the U.S. Embassy and the ring road, among other places.
> 
> ...


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Bucharest to tender the second phase of M5 subway line, between Eroilor and Iancului stations. It s estimated that works will be complete by 2021, at about the same time as line 6 to the airport.

http://www.profit.ro/povesti-cu-pro...stralei-5-de-metrou-eroilor-iancului-15580655


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

More on Bucharest metro developments. Lots of action to follow:

*First phase of Bucharest’s 5th metro line to be finished by mid-2017, second phase in plan*
3 Oct 2016 



> Work on the Eroilor-Drumul Taberei section of the Bucharest metro Line 5, which is the first phase of the project, is to be completed by mid-2017, Ionel Oprea, technical director of Bucharest metro operator Metrorex, said last week.
> 
> The second section of the metro line, which will link Eroilor to Iancului, is also in plan and will most likely be completed in 2021, said transport minister Sorin Buse, reports local News.ro.
> 
> ...


----------



## subbotazh (Feb 4, 2015)

*Bucharest buys 500 new buses, 30% of them will be electric*


> The Bucharest City Hall is now preparing the documentation to buy 500 new buses, 30% of which will be electric, said Bucharest mayor Gabriela Firea.
> 
> The first new buses will arrive next spring, she added. They will be modern, “with many technical details,” and facilities for people with disabilities.
> 
> ...


http://www.romania-insider.com/bucharest-buys-500-new-buses-30-will-electric/


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Bucharest should better buy new trams, but this is also ok.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

*Bucharest metro stations to be equipped with tactile paving*




> The visually impaired people will be able to move more easily in the metro stations in Bucharest, as subway operator Metrorex decided to equip the stations with ceramic tactile paving.
> 
> Metrorex approved the acquisition of consulting and design services for this project on May 10. The project targets 49 stations that don’t have special paving.
> 
> ...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

https://www.globalairrail.com/news/entry/construction-starts-on-bucharest-airport-rail-link

Construction starts on Bucharest Airport rail link


----------



## medicu' de garda (May 13, 2010)

Not just yet, no...

It's a very good idea, and if properly done, it will provide a great link in the future to the main railway in the area, diverting trains directly to the airport, on route to Bucharest North station. Still, this proposal only comes in a period of searching for new projects to build on the current EU funds, thanks to a more transparent goverment. Still this in Romania, so any plan in the media doesn't really mean anything until the first spade hits the ground.

We are waiting for the tender for the Fesability study for this project, and after that, hopefullu, construction comences. The problem is that this project must be closely coordinated with the construction of the M6, as they both use the same land in the airport's vecinity, possibly even a common station, as the ministry declared once...


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

M6 technical and economic indicators have been finalised by the Government, and tender is scheduled for next year, and is planned to be completed by 2021. 

Estimated investment is EUR 1.3 billion, and will be covered from Japan Gov loan, EU funds and local funds. 
Lenght: 14 km
Stations: 12


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

^^ Great projects! Certainly in 2021 Bucharest will have the best metro network of east Europe! :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Well, let's see all these plans put in place then. 


______________________


BTW, M4 extension - *in green* in general metro map above, will be opened on 19 december. 

Lenght: 2.1 km
Investment: 250 m Euros


----------



## medicu' de garda (May 13, 2010)

That's the media statement, anyway. I'd love to see how the M4 will be opened without signaling and fire-retardant systems, that have yet to be instaled (they've just recently been tendered!)


----------



## adbic (Dec 13, 2016)

FabriFlorence said:


> ^^ Great projects! Certainly in 2021 Bucharest will have the best metro network of east Europe! :cheers:


Maybe Russia is better.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

*Bucharest City to purchase 400 buses, 100 trolleys, and 100 trams
*



> The municipal counselors of the Capital have adopted on Wednesday two decisions by which 400 buses, 100 trolleys, and 100 trams will be purchased.
> 
> Bucharest City Mayor Gabriela Firea has specified that the car fleet of Bucharest’s public transport operator RATB is “old”, and “is surpassed in moral and physical use”, and Bucharest people want new and good-performing buses and trams.
> 
> ...


----------



## Transira (Aug 7, 2009)

No "electric buses".


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

There was a discussion about electric buses, but it is not specifically mentioned in the *local council resolution*. However, this means only more freedom of decision for the city, not necesarily that they already made their mind not to buy electric buses.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

The project for the Gara de Nord - Otopeni railway and train station has been published. The aim is to ensure an alternative for the DN1 and A3 airport connection, and also until the M6 metro line is completed after 2020. 



























The new line will serve connections from Bucharest, but also from S Romania and N Bulgaria.

More *here*.


----------



## aubergine72 (Jul 27, 2014)

Le Clerk said:


> The new line will serve connections from Bucharest, but also from S Romania and N Bulgaria.


You mean the 3-hour train ride from Ruse?


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

The train from Giurgiu to Gara de Nord is 1.5 h. I do not know how long it takes from Ruse. But currently Ruse is served mostly by Otopeni, so it's normal to consider that route as well.


----------



## aubergine72 (Jul 27, 2014)

Le Clerk said:


> The train from Giurgiu to Gara de Nord is 1.5 h.


That's still quite bad.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Le Clerk said:


>


M6 station names feature famous world capitals such as Washington and Brussels. But these names do not align with local street or neighborhood names. Is that typical for the Bucharest metro?


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

aubergine72 said:


> That's still quite bad.


Not for everyone. But true that road is mostly used nowadays. But who knows, maybe the train route will be upgraded, together with the route to the airport and the planned upgrade of the rail ring of Bucharest, which is meant to be part of the regional transportation. Gurgiu should be 'sucked into' the Bucharest metro.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Woonsocket54 said:


> M6 station names feature famous world capitals such as Washington and Brussels. But these names do not align with local street or neighborhood names. Is that typical for the Bucharest metro?


It's actually an exception, only for M6. The other lines reflect local neighbourhoods and streets.

M6 will be the connection between the city and its main airport so it'll be the 'international' line of Bucharest.


----------



## Ghostpoet (Nov 29, 2016)

http://www.think-railways.com/bucharest-city-approves-purchase-100-new-tramways/



> Bucharest City Council has approved the plan for the acquisition of 100 new low-floor tramways over a four years period, starting with next year. Financing will be provided by the municipality. The acquisition is part of the project for the renewal of Bucharest transport operator (RATB) rolling stock fleet, which includes 287 operational tramways. The tender will be organised in lots and will include:
> 
> 
> 90 trams, 36 m – long, with minimum 5 double doors
> ...


Ghostpoet


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

As mentioned above, the Bucharest RER planning is complete and will be phased in starting next year.










First section will connect main trainstation (Gara de Nord) with south Bucharest, starting next year:










Second stage is connnection between Gara de Nord and the main airport, and the main cities north of Bucharest, and nearby metro stations>










Third stage and last one is the implementation of eastern side of the ring, after 2018.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Bucharest CoolTOUR project, an invitation to graffiti artists.


----------



## Alpin (Mar 13, 2008)

*Bucharest subway operator inaugurates two metro stations today*








> Bucharest’s subway operator Metrorex inaugurated two subway stations on Friday, March 31, namely the Straulesti and Laminorului stations on line 4.
> 
> The Emergency Situations Unit (ISU) gave its approval to open the circulation after carrying out controls at the new stations this week.
> 
> ...






























More photos *HERE*.


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

Hello,

next week I will visit Bucharest. My main goal is to visit the Champions League handball game CSM - FTC, but I'd like to try your public transport network, too. 
I tried to get informed about tickets, but I'm not sure whether I understand it correctly. If I want to ride the metro, trams, several times between 12PM Friday - 12PM Saturday, and addtionally take the bus from Otopeni Airport to the city and from the city to the airport, do I need some electronic ticket, don't I? And I can buy it in the airport, correct? Do I need to check that card any time I enter a metro station or a tram? 
Are there any special stations and/or vehicles a public transport enthusiast shall visit?


----------



## Alpin (Mar 13, 2008)

Attus said:


> Hello,
> 
> next week I will visit Bucharest. My main goal is to visit the Champions League handball game CSM - FTC, but I'd like to try your public transport network, too.
> I tried to get informed about tickets, but I'm not sure whether I understand it correctly. If I want to ride the metro, trams, several times between 12PM Friday - 12PM Saturday, and addtionally take the bus from Otopeni Airport to the city and from the city to the airport, do I need some electronic ticket, don't I? And I can buy it in the airport, correct? Do I need to check that card any time I enter a metro station or a tram?
> Are there any special stations and/or vehicles a public transport enthusiast shall visit?


The RATB (trams, trolleys and busses) and METROREX (metro) are separate entities and right now you can't buy tickets that are valid for both (they are working on such a project right now, and I think this was possible in the past, for a while, as well).

So for RATB you will need to buy the Activ card (4.7 Lei just the card) and add as much money on it as you need. Otopeni Airport - Downtown I think it's 3.5 Lei one-way, within the city it's like 1.5 Lei/trip. 

For the Metro you could buy either a 2-trip fare (5 Lei) or a 10-trip fare (20 Lei). I think there's also a one day pass which is cheaper than the 10-trip fare, but I'm not sure how that works (whether it's for 24 h or for that day only).


----------



## Alpin (Mar 13, 2008)

Woonsocket54 said:


> M6 station names feature famous world capitals such as Washington and Brussels. But these names do not align with local street or neighborhood names. Is that typical for the Bucharest metro?


Actually, the Washington station will be located very close to the American Embassy, while the Paris Station will be right next to the Lycée Français Anna de Noailles. Tokio Station has to do with the fact that the project is partly financed by a 315 M Eur Japanese loan (and there's like nothing in that area, other than a huge ass shopping mall. And Bruxelles is our capital  (station will be located next to the Bucharest Ring Road, which is being upgraded w. EU money, so that could be a reason :dunno. And then, just as Le Clerk has said, it's the line leading to the airport, so it's like a theme.


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

Alpin said:


> The RATB (trams, trolleys and busses) and METROREX (metro) are separate entities ...


OK, thank you!


----------



## Alpin (Mar 13, 2008)

And one more video of today's M4 stations inauguration






@*Attus *Regarding your second question, I would say Basarab Overpass is worth checking out, there's a tram station (Line 1) on the cable stayed bridge, w. access to the Basarab Metro Station (M1&M4).


----------



## Alpin (Mar 13, 2008)

More photos of the 2 new stations on M4. 

*Laminorului Station*


----------



## Alpin (Mar 13, 2008)

*Străuleşti Station*


----------



## Alpin (Mar 13, 2008)

& video 






The contract for the 2 stations also involves the construction of a new underground depot with a capacity of some 20 trains, a park and ride facility and a small stadium. They are now working on the above-ground part (the parking lot). Here's a video a few months old:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Thank you for the awesome update Alpin ! :cheers:


----------



## Alpin (Mar 13, 2008)

My pleasure! Now this thread can go back to sleep for another year or so, before the opening of M5.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Or the municipality may decide to keep it alive by opening M5 this year, or by buying some new buses, or by opening new dedicated bus lines, or buying new trams ...


----------



## Alpin (Mar 13, 2008)

Le Clerk said:


> Or the municipality may decide to keep it alive by opening M5 this year


It won't happen. There are no trains to run on M5, anyway, so I don't expect anybody to hurry up w. the opening of M5. As you probably know, the tender on train aquisition for M5 was suspended in 2015 following the Anti-Corruption Directorate's intervention in investigating an alleged tender fix, with several Metrorex and Spanish CAF officials getting arrested at that time. The court has now finally ruled that the respective tender can be cancelled, so a new one can be launched, but it will take some before the winner of the new tender can be selected and the trains delivered. 

If anything, we could have some news regarding M6, as the contract for design&build for this line should be awarded by the end of the year. But of course, w. PSD in charge, nothing is certain.


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

Some photos:
Pasaj Basarab by Attila Németh, on Flickr
Bulevardul Regina Elisabeta by Attila Németh, on Flickr
Bulevardul Unirii by Attila Németh, on Flickr

Several more in THIS ALBUM. And thank you for your help!


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Alpin said:


> It won't happen. There are no trains to run on M5, anyway, so I don't expect anybody to hurry up w. the opening of M5. As you probably know, the tender on train aquisition for M5 was suspended in 2015 following the Anti-Corruption Directorate's intervention in investigating an alleged tender fix, with several Metrorex and Spanish CAF officials getting arrested at that time. The court has now finally ruled that the respective tender can be cancelled, so a new one can be launched, but it will take some before the winner of the new tender can be selected and the trains delivered.
> 
> If anything, we could have some news regarding M6, as the contract for design&build for this line should be awarded by the end of the year. But of course, w. PSD in charge, nothing is certain.


Yeah. It's official. M5 opening is for next year.



*Drumul Taberei metro line, ready in April 2018*



> The works on the subway line 5 that will link Drumul Taberei District to the Bucharest’s center will be over at the end of April next year, the Romanian Transport minister announced in Parliament on Thursday, as quoted by Digi24.
> However, Bucharesters will be able to actually use the metro on that line at the end of June 2018.
> 
> The line being extended, Metro Line 5, has a length of 6.7 km, and includes 10 metro stations as well as a depot at its western end. Each train will have six cars and are expected to travel at speeds of up to 80 km/h.
> ...


----------



## Alpin (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

*Bucharest buys electric buses, installs sockets for electric vehicles
*


> Bucharest City Hall will buy 100 electric buses and the necessary charging infrastructure for them.
> 
> Bucharest’s General Council has agreed, in principle, with this purchase, which will be prepared by the public transport company RATB.
> 
> ...


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

*EUR 34 mln for metro line extension in Northern Bucharest
*21 Aug 2017 



> The project extending the metro line 4 between the Bazilescu park and the Straulesti neighborhood in Northern Bucharest will receive a EUR 34.2 million financing for its second stage.
> 
> The money comes from EU’s Cohesion Fund. Corina Cretu, the EU Commissioner for regional policy, approved the financing last week.
> 
> The metro line connecting Bazilescu to Straulesti could be operational after March 2018, Cretu said. The money will be used to build 2 kilometers of metro line and two new metro stations, namely Laminorului and Straulesti.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Metroul SA – Amberg Engineering won the tender for the execution of the fesability study for M4 extension Gara de Nord-Gara Progresul (line in *magenta*). The FS cost (EUR 40 m) will be financed by Switzerland. M4 extension will have 15 stations. 









http://www.economica.net/metroul-sa...etrou-gara-de-nord-gara-progresul_142335.html


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

I seriously doubt that blue line from Gara de Nord to Otopeni airport will be built by 2020


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^It shouldnt be so hard... the stretch from Gara de Nord would probably be shared with M4, right? Then it might be mostly overground, not in tunnel, since the way to the airport isnt well populated and urbanised much.


----------



## Puss in Boots (Aug 2, 2011)

The map is old, those were the plans a few years back when perhaps having M6 to the Airport would have been feasible by 2020. Now, I would think more of 2030.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Some pics from my visit in Bucharest:


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Some more:


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

M4 has the oldest trains, just 2 carriages and less frequent service...
but has also the newest stations...


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

So now the latest addition - the almost brand new stations on line M4


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

I must say, that the old and covered with 'so-called' graffiti trains
look pretty nice in the new stations...


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

And for the bonus - the trolleybus


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

*EU finances the Metro Line 5 in Bucharest*




> The European Commission has Okayed on Tuesday the financing worth EUR 251.8 million from the Cohesion Fund to finance the extension of the Metro Line 5 in Bucharest.
> 
> “Thanks to the European Union, Bucharest will have a modern metro networking. This will have a positive impact on the city’s air quality, on the local companies, tourism and of course, on the residents,” European Commissioner for Regional Policy, Corina Cretu said.
> 
> ...


----------



## SkyscraperBrother (Jul 15, 2016)

> (Bucharest mayor, Gabriela) Firea said: “We have to copy the successful models in Europe. The public transport’s fleet needs to be renewed, the citizens simply cannot breathe without air conditioning. We are organizing an auction for* 400 buses Euro 6*. We also want to buy *100 trams, 100 trolleybuses and 100 electric buses*. We will have new buses as soon as possible”


http://www.romaniajournal.ro/bucharest-mayor-wants-to-set-an-environmental-tax-for-cars/

Is it possible to do in short time? Will they get some subsidies from the EU?


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

The city will retender the buses. The previous tender was canceled. There will be no subsidies from the EU for this tender. 

_____________

*Metrorex to launch the auction for M6 subway line to Otopeni Airport
*


> The representatives of the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) have discussed in Bucharest with the new team of the Transport Ministry about the project ‘The connection of the Subway Network with Henri Coanda Intentional Airport’ (M 6, 1 Mai station – Otopeni), funded by the agency by EUR 330 million.
> 
> Metrorex has announced on Wednesday that the auction for the project works and the total value of the investment will be of about RON 5.9 billion, or EUR 1.3 billion.
> 
> ...


----------



## Generación93 (Feb 23, 2008)

Such a shame that they put in service those horrible trains in those cool stations.


----------



## Frattaglia (Jan 14, 2011)

executie = under costruction?


----------



## Transira (Aug 7, 2009)

Frattaglia said:


> executie = under costruction?


Yes.


----------



## Generación93 (Feb 23, 2008)

When I first saw the old trains when I was like "hey, those trains seem familiar" and then I discovered the reason; one of my favorite videogames of all times, James Bond 007 Agent Under Fire featuring Bucharest.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

New updated map is available on urbanrail.net:
http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/ro/buc/bucurest.htm


----------



## Da18be (Jul 17, 2012)

Fantastic, but i would see the full linea 6 in the map


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Da18be said:


> Fantastic, but i would see the full linea 6 in the map


I think, when the line 6 will be opened, website will add extended version of the map


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Valea Ialomitei metro station on new M5 line. 



















Asociația Pro Infrastructură @ FB


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Bucharest M6 proposed for EU financing. 

Sketch of the Henry Coanda airport station:



Quaternar said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

*Bucharest City Hall wants to buy 42 electric buses
*15 Dec 2017 



> The Bucharest City Hall wants to buy 42 electric buses, according to a feasibility study that the Bucharest General Council will vote next week.
> 
> The acquisition price is estimated at EUR 22 million, without VAT. The price includes the charging solution.
> 
> ...


----------



## SkyscraperBrother (Jul 15, 2016)

> *European Commission to finance new subway connection Bucharest-Otopeni Airport*
> 
> Transport Minister Felix Stroe has announced on Thursday, at the beginning of the Government sitting, that the request for funding of the M6 subway line to the International Airport Henri Coanda has been accepted by the European Commission. The project’s overall value is EUR 1.391 billion.
> 
> ...


http://www.romaniajournal.ro/europe...rest-otopeni-airport-transport-minister-says/


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

It's probably not: "European Commission* to finance* new subway connection Bucharest-Otopeni Airport"
but more like "European Commission *to support founding* new subway connection Bucharest-Otopeni Airport", since EU is supporting different projects on a different level and not finance them fully.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

*Busiest subway line in Bucharest will be revamped
*15 Jan 2018 



> Bucharest’s subway line 2, which connects the city’s Southern residential area with the center and the Northern office district, will be revamped by 2020, reports local Profit.ro.
> 
> The rail will be changed and the end-of-the-line depots will be modernized to allow shorter intervals between trains. The project is still in the design phase but the tender for the execution part should be launched this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

SkyscraperBrother said:


> http://www.romaniajournal.ro/europe...rest-otopeni-airport-transport-minister-says/
> 
> European Commission to finance new subway connection Bucharest-Otopeni Airport
> 
> ...



^^



*BERD agreed to foot EUR 300 m to support financing for M6. *


----------



## marty11 (Jan 4, 2018)

M5



























































































Source (4 page photo report)


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

When is realistically going to be the opening of M5?


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

2019


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

*Otokar to sign Turkey’s biggest bus export deal
*




> Otokar, the most preferred bus brand in Turkey, continues to make its mark abroad as well. Otokar has been awarded the contract by Bucharest Municipality to deliver 400 buses worth €98.3 million in total, which is set to become Turkey's highest bus export in a single deal.
> 
> Otokar, a Koç Group company, continues to be favoured in foreign markets with its own designed buses. Otokar, which currently exports buses to more than 45 countries, particularly in Europe, has been awarded the contract by Bucharest Municipality to deliver 400 buses worth €98.3 million in total.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

What are the numbers of ordered buses by model/length? How many of them will be 18m? Thank you in advance.


----------



## eugene90 (Jan 31, 2010)

Le Clerk said:


> 2019


And are there any chances of works starting on prolonging the line 5 to Universitate and further anytime soon?


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Andrej_LJ said:


> What are the numbers of ordered buses by model/length? How many of them will be 18m? Thank you in advance.


320 buses of 12 m
50 buses of 10 m
30 buses of 18 m


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

eugene90 said:


> And are there any chances of works starting on prolonging the line 5 to Universitate and further anytime soon?


No. The most probable metro project after the completion of M5 is M6, and not extension of M5.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

LE: and the extention of M4 with 7 km and 15 more stations. This will also be a major project that is bound to start in the coming few years.

line in *magenta*









*BUCHAREST METRO LINE 4 FEASIBILITY STUDY
*13-11-17 


> The Metroul SA - Amberg Engineering AG Joint Venture, with Transport Insights as sub-consultants, has been awarded the consultancy services contract by METROREX, Bucharest's metro authority, for development of a major extension to the City's metro network.
> 
> The 22-month contract shall examine the investment need, identify a preferred alignment and develop preliminary designs for the proposed 11+ kilometre scheme connecting Gara De Nord in the centre of the City to Gara Progresu in its southern suburbs. Transport Insights will provide transport planning and cost-benefit analysis support throughout the lifetime of the project.


----------



## marty11 (Jan 4, 2018)

M5 Favorit & Parc Drumul Taberei stations


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

*Favorit train station*


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

FS for the Gara de Nord-Otopeni Airport train link and Otopeni train station was launched. The project is included in POIM 2014-2020 for EU funding and includes approx 20 km of railway, a tunnel under DN1 and a multimodal train station at Otopeni airport (which will also expand into the future Otopeni M6 station). 






























*Source*


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal

https://www.railjournal.com/index.p...rest-airport-rail-link-study.html?channel=000

*CFR to commission Bucharest airport rail link study*
March 09, 2018










_ROMANIAN infrastructure manager CFR Infrastructură has launched a tender for a feasibility study into the construction of a rail link to Bucharest Henri Coandă International Airport_

The project would involve rehabilitation and electrification of a 16.5km section of the Bucharest North - Urzceni line, with a new 2.5km branch from Odăile to the airport at Otopeni

...


----------



## marty11 (Jan 4, 2018)

BTW Govt plan for the next 20 years or so looks like this. The first category is about major lines (note that M5 Raul Doamnei - Eroilor, along with its small branch Romancierilor - Valea Ialomitei is the line that opened a few days ago). Then the first metro line in Cluj. Then some small extensions of existing lines, in the outskirts of the city.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Was this posted?! The depot and multimodal terminal opened in 2018 on M4 @Straulesti:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

M5 , first day in 4K


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

The new suburban rail line from Gara de Nord to Otopeni airport is to be inaugurated officially today


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

marty11 said:


> BTW Govt plan for the next 20 years or so looks like this. The first category is about major lines (note that M5 Raul Doamnei - Eroilor, along with its small branch Romancierilor - Valea Ialomitei is the line that opened a few days ago). Then the first metro line in Cluj. Then some small extensions of existing lines, in the outskirts of the city.



Extension of M2 @ Berceni-Linia de Centura Sud was approved today, with a financing of EUR 50 million from EU funds. The extension implies the construction of 1.6 km of new double track, a new station "Berceni" and a multimodal platform park&ride. Duration: 22 month.

M2 represents 25% of the total length of metro lines in Bucharest, and connects north and south of the city. The new station is built in conjunction with the expansion of the Bucharest ring-road and the construction of a new overpass at Berceni interchange. Basically, the new DNCB interchange @ Berceni currently U/C will have an adjacent park&ride platform and a new station on M2.

It is blue line below:


















Construcția noii stații de metrou de pe Șoseaua Berceni intră în linie dreaptă. Ministerul Fondurilor Europene a aprobat cererea de finanțare a proiectului în valoare de 50 de milioane de euro


Ministerul Fondurilor Europene a aprobat, la finalul săptămânii trecute, cererea de finanțare privind construirea stației de metrou de pe Șoseaua Berceni, care va face legătura zonei de sud a Bucureștiului cu nordul și centrul Capitalei.




www.profit.ro


----------



## marty11 (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

23 more Mercedes Citaro hybrid in service in Bucharest.
Buses are "full warranty" for 8 years or 480 000 km.


















Încă 23 de autobuze hibrid Mercedes Citaro au intrat în circulație pe străzile din București - Economica.net


Primarul General, Gabriela Firea, anunţă că alte 23 de autobuze Mercedes-Benz Citaro Hybrid, din cele 130 achiziţionate de către Primăria Capitalei, circulă în Bucureşti.




www.economica.net


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

Are there any projects to add stations on exisiting lines, in special M1 northern part of circular line. If M4 will be extended further south, will Hasdeu be a transfer-station to extended M5 or also to M1 and M3?


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

ALSTOM wins tender for M5 trains


















E oficial! În Drumul Taberei vor circula trenuri de metrou Alstom. Contestațiile chinezilor și spaniolilor, respinse definitiv - Economica.net


Curtea de Apel București a respins miercuri, 30 septembrie, contestațiile chinezilor de la CRRC Qingdao Sifang și spaniolilor de la CAF la licitația câștigată de Alstom, pentru trenuri destinate Magistralei 5 de metrou. Sentința este definitivă, astfel Metrorex poate semna contractul cu firma...




www.economica.net


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

tunnel owl said:


> Are there any projects to add stations on exisiting lines, in special M1 northern part of circular line. If M4 will be extended further south, will Hasdeu be a transfer-station to extended M5 or also to M1 and M3?


No plans so far to add new stations on M1 north. 
As to Hasdeu being a transfer station , this is probable with te extention of M5 and M4. Still under feasibility study.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

*Financing agreement for M6 (dotted magenta above) was signed a few days ago.** The new line (14 km in lenght, 12 stations) will cost about euro 1.3 billion, and financing will be from EU funds in part. 

__

Feasibility study for M4 extension (dotted green above) is completed and waits for acceptance in the coming period. The new line (12 km and 13 new stations) will cost about euro 2 billion.

__

And** the design for the new Imperio trams for Bucharest is completed**. 



















___*










Transport minister says Bucharest’s railway link to the airport will be put into operation next month


The new railway line connecting Bucharest’s largest train station Gara de Nord to the Henri Coanda International Airport in Otopeni will be put into operation on December 12, transport minister Lucian Bode said. A one-way journey on this route will take between 15 and 17 minutes. The new route...




www.romania-insider.com













*___

The new mayor of Bucharest is planning a RER system for Bucharest, based on existing rail lines:








*


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

Le Clerk said:


> *Financing agreement for M6 (dotted magenta above) was signed a few days ago.** The new line (14 km in lenght, 12 stations) will cost about euro 1.3 billion, and financing will be from EU funds in part.
> 
> __
> 
> ...


Is there any Metro extension actually being built right now (L5 East, others?)
This "RER" proposal seems to be a joke as the routes are total nonsense. 
Moreover, a real RER or SBahn consits in linking existing train stations by underground tunnels to make through routes from suburbs to suburbs. This has nothing to do with this fantasy project...


----------



## nanar (Apr 12, 2005)

Before write such things, you would look closely at the map and aerial views of Bucuresti. 
This proposal is no more joke, nonsense or fantasy than the Ring Bahn in Berlin, built in 19th century when the population was no more than 1 000 000

These ring tracks exist. Underground tunnels for *métro* also, but Romania may be is not rich enough country to bore also S-Bahn tunnels


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

nanar said:


> Before write such things, you would look closely at the map and aerial views of Bucuresti.
> This proposal is no more joke, nonsense or fantasy than the Ring Bahn in Berlin, built in 19th century when the population was no more than 1 000 000
> 
> These ring tracks exist. Underground tunnels for *métro* also, but Romania may be is not rich enough country to bore also S-Bahn tunnels


Anyway, it has nothing to do with RER (Express Regional Network), it's just reusing railtracks inside Bucarest without linking suburbs betwen them. Moreover, it's more a political project which is not based on demand as a transportation one. 
It might have sense with a real ring line like in Berlin, London or Moscow well linked to the Metro network, but not as these 6 shorts semi circular routes fantasy routes.


----------



## nanar (Apr 12, 2005)

Do you know so well what are the transportation demand and needs in Bucuresti ?


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

nanar said:


> Do you know so well what are the transportation demand and needs in Bucuresti ?


I've been in business for years and I can distinguish a political proposal vs an actual technical proposal.
Most of the project "reusing infrastructures" without demand analysis and actual integration with the whole urban transportation network are poorly patronized (Portland, Minneapolis, Anchorage, Albuquerque...). 
Most of the city centers tram "loops" in USA are complete failure but were built because of political will (Cincinnati, El Paso, Memphis, Tampa, Liitle Rocks, Kansas City, Oklahoma City...).


----------



## nanar (Apr 12, 2005)

Nothing else than US examples ? 
Everybody knows PT patronage *weakness* in US towns : it's pathetic. https://www.apta.com/wp-content/uploads/2019-Q4-Ridership-APTA.pdf

Bucuresti is not exactly an american city : Transport in Bucharest - Wikipedia


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

M2 will be extended south to the Bucharest ringroad in Berceni with a new metro station , and a park&ride platform. Financing approved already/.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Bids opened for M6 LOT 1 (1 May - Tokyo):

1. Asocierea Alsim Alarko Sanayi Tesisleri ve Ticaret A.S. - MAKYOL Insaat Sanayi Turizm ve Ticaret A.S. (Turcia) 
2. Asocierea China Communications Construction Company & 3TI Progetti Italia - Ingegneria Integrata S.p.A. (China - Italia) 
3. Asocierea Esta Construction LLC - Doğuş İnşaat ve Ticaret A.Ş. (Rusia - Turcia) 
4. Asocierea FCC - Gülermak J.V. (Spania - Turcia)


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

Could you explain me the station names: Tokyo, Washington, Paris, Bruxelles?


----------

